#kubuntu-se 2011-03-21
<psysine> :/
<psysine> förr var ju locobot till för att logga
<psysine> nu verkar det behövas två till för att logga
<psysine> fler bottar än folk här :P
<Philip5> precis ;)
<Flygisoft> ;D
#kubuntu-se 2011-03-23
<x_link> Fan vad KDE är _gött_ alltså!
<x_link> Älskar it!
#kubuntu-se 2011-03-24
<Philip5> x_link: och du menar så klart kde4! :D
#kubuntu-se 2011-03-26
<bittin> Tjena, nån som vet hur man får audacious 2.3 att scrobbla?
<dagon_> x_link: vaken?
#kubuntu-se 2011-03-27
<x_link> dagon_: Nu är jag =)
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> kör du fortfarande kde 3.5? :P
<dagon_> x_link: 8]
<x_link> Flygisoft: Ville du köpa laptop?
<x_link> Eller blandar jag ihop dig med en annan nu kanske?
<Flygisoft> Mycket möjligt
<Flygisoft> Dock vill jag ha en ny
<dagon_> x_link: vad är det för en?
<x_link> Flygisoft: Okej
<x_link> dagon_: Thinkpad
<dagon_> vilken version?
<x_link> 2-2.2GHz, 2GB DDR2, 100GB 7200rpm disk, 256MB grafikkort, 15,4" med otroliga 1920x1200 i upplösning =)
<x_link> dagon_: IBM Thinkpad Z61P
<dagon_> hmm
<x_link> Kostade ~30k när den kom ut.
<dagon_> är det din? :P
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Men använder aldrig den.
<dagon_> tänkt ut nåt pris?
<x_link> Inte direkt.
<x_link> Vad säger du?
<dagon_> hmm
<x_link> 40k?
<x_link> ;D
<dagon_> haha
<x_link> Hehe
<dagon_> skulle vara det va? :P
<x_link> Hehe nädå
<x_link> Säg du vad du ahde kunnat tänka dig
<x_link> Har kvitto på den någonstans också, min bror har kvittot.
<x_link> Förpackningen också tror jag.
<dagon_> om vi bara dömer efter hårdvaran så kan jag tänka mig runt 3-4000 typ
<x_link> Han köpte den för att kunna jobba med det han gör. Han köpte den helt ny från butiken.
<x_link> dagon_: Den är i kanonskick.
<x_link> dagon_: Men du är sugen eller?
<dagon_> iofs är det rätt magnifikt att klaga av 1080 med ett grafikkort på 256mb :P
<dagon_> nja
<x_link> Tror ett 256 klarar det.
<dagon_> har inte så mycket pengar
<x_link> Är fan nästan så att min Lenovo med X3100 klarar det =)
<dagon_> men har en polare som blev lurad av sin skola
<dagon_> han är nog inte för sugen på att köpa loss sin bärbara
<x_link> dagon_: Du kan få den för 3 om du vill.
<x_link> dagon_: Aha okej
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-19
<itmannen> Så där. Då var Kubuntu install. Och för omväxlings skull försökte jag vara lte smart. jag använde gparted först för att fixa swap och root. Funkar fint nu
<itmannen> Så nu är det bara resten kvar. Att lära sig :)
<itmannen> Men jag fegade lite och installerade en 11.10 64 bitars istället för 12.04
<itmannen> och det trevliga var att det la sig i bootmenyn snyggt och fint utan en bootreapair
<itmannen> Hm. Vilka sömntutor
<itmannen> Utforskar Kubuntu för fullt
<itmannen> men jag hittar inte vart jag stänger av dessa gräsliga systemljud.
<swecarp> itmannen,  hejsan
<itmannen> Hej där. Äntlige någon som loggar in
<swecarp> jap en liten stund 
<swecarp> hur gick det med instalationen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. Ett litet krux i Kubuntu. vart stänger jag av dessa gräsliga sytemljud
<swecarp> skakolla
<swecarp> det gör du i  systeminställningar --- program och system underättelser
<itmannen> Ok
<swecarp> där ändrar du lite angående varningar och sådant
<itmannen> Märkligt namn. Spelarinställningar
<itmannen> Det känns minst sagt ovant detta
<swecarp> ja det är lite märkligt namn 
<swecarp> kör du kubuntu nu
<itmannen> Ja det stämmer. I mina huvudmaskin. där jag lagt beslag på en partition där jag har Kubuntu
<swecarp> wow vad tycker du så här långt
<itmannen> Som sagt. Känns väldigt ovant ännu
<swecarp> ja den är lite annorlunda mot unity men för dom som kommer från win så är den grafiskt lik
<itmannen> Jag har nu isntallerat cairo-doch och ska sen ta bort den nedra panelen
<itmannen> Har roat mig med att installera en massa program jag vill ha
<itmannen> Jag gillar iaf inte filhanteraren alls
<swecarp> gör så här klicka i övre högra hörnet där kan du lägga till panel och då kan du  skapa en panel utan klocka men du kan fylla den med vila program du vill
<itmannen> Så jag har kört in nautilus
<itmannen> Nja. Jag har det i min docka
<swecarp> kolla denna skärmdump där har jag 2 paneler utan något annat än program
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/w0nnQ.jpg
<itmannen> Vill inte ha mer är absolut nödvändigt på skrivbordet
<swecarp> nu skall jag hjälpa frugan
<itmannen> Toffel :D
<swecarp> nej vi är båda krassliga så vi hjälper varann snart tillbaka
<itmannen> Ok. bara skojade
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hm. Ser att du härmat Unity med din docka på vänstra sidan :)
<swecarp> ja lite grann har delat upp don program jag anväder i grupper i olika paneler
<swecarp> jag skall ändra lite så skall du se en ny variant på skrivbord
<marten__> ops stängde fel fönster
<marten__> itmannen, 
<swecarp> itmannen,  är tillbaka
<itmannen> swecarp:  Välkonnen tillbaka
<itmannen> Varför går det inte att ändra nedre panelen från"alltid synlig"
<swecarp> tack blev lite rörigt med en massa paneler och annat som inte blev som jag ville
<swecarp> dölj automatiskt finns på min
<itmannen> Jo det har jag också
<swecarp> fan det funkar inte
<swecarp> skapa en vanlig panel då kan du få den till dölj automatiskt
<swecarp> jag kör med att fönster kan täcka på min v och den där uppe
<itmannen> Nä nu är den nedre panelen dold med automatio. Och bara Cairo-dock syns
<itmannen> Snyggt :)
<swecarp> du kan tabort den nedre helt om du vill
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo jag vet. men jag avvaktar det
<swecarp> ok jag funderar på att fixa en ren program panel i neder aknt med bara det jag vill ha men det får vänta
<itmannen> Cairo-dock funkar bar för mig
<itmannen> *bra
<swecarp> körde den i unity och den är läcker men med lite tvekande när jag har instalerat precise kubuntu så kommer jag att ha en ren panel där nere
<itmannen> Ok. Jag har den även i min Ubuntu 12.04
<swecarp> har sett det på dina skärm dumpar
<itmannen> Javisst ja :)
 * itmannen har ett teflonminne
<swecarp> inget fastnar hehe
<itmannen> Men det finns inget programförråd i Kubuntu som i Ubuntu. Där man kan install alltså
<swecarp> vilket menar du 
<itmannen> En programcentral
<swecarp> jodå det finns 
<itmannen> Ok. Vart då
<swecarp> muon program central
<swecarp> ligger under system
<itmannen> swecarp: Enligt dina förslag tog jag bort det för det var inget bra :)
<swecarp> vänta lite wskall kolla om det går att fixa
<itmannen> Men spela roll. Jag install det jag vill ha via terminalen
<itmannen> Det funkar minst lika bra
<itmannen> Eller snarare bättre
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä låt det bero
<swecarp> instalera muon installer  där finns det
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men den var inget bra skev du
<Philip5> här chattras det
<swecarp> fel info från mig skulle varit tydligare att det var muon pakethanteraren 
<itmannen> Vi lösre en del världproblem
<swecarp> som att Philip5  får mer att göra
<itmannen> swecarp:  Inget att bry sig om. :)
<Philip5> så pass
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har råkat lura itmannen  talade inte om att det bara var muons pakethanterare som inte är bra
<itmannen> men glöm det. Spelar ingen roll
<swecarp> känner mig dum försökte hjälpa men det blev fel
<swecarp> itmannen,  var den sista jag hjälpte i år
<itmannen> :D
<Philip5> swecarp: har han uppdaterat den då till senaste eller kör han den som kommer med kubuntu 11.10?
<swecarp> han kör 12.04
<itmannen> 11.10
<itmannen> Jag fegade
<swecarp> chicken
<itmannen> Jag vet
<swecarp> jag försökte att göra en terminal instalation i går på lapptopen
 * itmannen skäms för att kalla sig en man
<swecarp> men fick den ite att starta 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Konstigt. Du som har i överflöd av ram i den :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  vet du hur man gör en instalation i text läge
<itmannen> swecarp:  En alt-version av disten
<swecarp> ja massa ram kommer ihåg farsans första dator win 3,1 1mb ram 514mb hd
<swecarp> ja tänkte att det kanske funkar om man tarbort lite det står på sidan att den kan funka på lappen
<itmannen> samma här. det var tider det
<swecarp> 1200 modem var så lycklig när vi hadde kontakt med nätet
<itmannen> Those where the days
<swecarp> har för mig att det var 1200 eller något liknande
<itmannen> Det gick fortare att gå
<swecarp> ja eller brevduva
<swecarp> itmannen,  har du testat att göra en alternativ instalation
<itmannen> Men du. vad heter programcentralen om jag ska installera den igen via synaptic
<swecarp> muon insstaller
<itmannen> swecarp:  Japp. Nästan snyggare
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> och snabbare inbillar jag mig
<swecarp> programcentralen i muon är riktigt snygg
<itmannen> Sådär. Då var den tillbaka igen :)
<swecarp> nu skall jag titta lite på tv med frugan
<swecarp> vi hörs senare
<itmannen> Och så har jag laddadt in Philips ppa. Då DigiKam är på plats
<itmannen> *så
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag in i en annan dist och skrota lite
<itmannen> Kan det bli snyggare än så här ? : http://i.imgur.com/45Lqq.jpg
<itmannen> Blää. Vilken tid det tar att rendera om video.
<itmannen> Använder programmet DeVeDe för att göra menyer och lägga dit subtitels
<itmannen> Som sen funkar i vlken DVD-spelare som helst
<itmannen> Funderar skarpt på att sätta mig i TV-fotöljen ett tag och vila mina ögon
<itmannen> >>
<swecarp> itmannen,  vilket snyggt skrivbord du har
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du funderat mer på erbjudandet från ridell
<Philip5> hehe, erbjudande... låter som något lockande :P
<swecarp> ja är det inte det att ha ett projekt att jobba med och att han chansen att påvärka
<swecarp> Philip5,  något för dig som tränar http://www.coolstuff.se/Withings-WiFi-Personvag
<Philip5> hehe, jag har faktiskt nästan en sådan där våg men utan att man kan surfa in på den
<swecarp> kolla på sidan dom har massa roliga crazy saker bland annat wifikort till kameran
<Philip5> under vilken kategori?
<swecarp> jag kollade alla
<swecarp> det finns under tecknik
<Philip5> som harry potter-trollstaven som är en fjärrkontroll?! :P
<swecarp> usb fläkt  usb lampa kaffekopsvärmare
<Philip5> sådan måste väl du ha?
<swecarp> jajemensan skulle vara bra på jobbet
<Philip5> du kanske får köpa in den som arbetsutrustning ;)
<swecarp> det går inte jag kan inte ens surfa som jag vill på jobbet massa sidor är blokerade
<Philip5> taskigt
<Philip5> litar de inte på er
<swecarp> nätverket och servern blev över belastade av alla som streamade musik
<Philip5> hoppla
<swecarp> vi kör så många andra program via externa servrar så  all extra trafik drar ner hastigheten på dom programmen
<swecarp> tänk dig vi är vell ca 500 användare i nätverket om 200 av dom streamar musik så tar dom en heldel bandbredd
<Philip5> jo
<swecarp> Philip5,  är det väldigt knepigt att intsalera en dist med den alternativa metoden altså vi text install
<Philip5> nej
<itmannen> En trött gammal man måste tacka för sig. Ha de gott i kanalen folk
<swecarp> natti natti itmannen 
<Philip5> det är som när du gör själva installationsdelen från livecd men frågorna är i ett textgränsnitt du väljeri menyer med
<itmannen> See you >>
<Philip5> du kan göra fler inställningar i alternativa också om jag inte minns del så är det svårare om det ens går att sätta upp mjukvaruraid och liknande med livecd
<swecarp> ok då blir det bökigt för mig
<swecarp> jag laddade ner en alternativ kubuntu det är därför jag frågar
<swecarp> skulle ge mig på lapptopen enligt infon så kanske det går att köra kubuntu på den
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-20
<itmannen> Test
<itmannen> Godmorgon världen och dess tillfälliga besökare.
<itmannen> Godmorgon världen och dess tillfälliga besökare.
<itmannen> Innan dagens atbete med filsystemen börjar så är det till att åka och valla en hund.
<swecarp> itmannen,  godmorgon
 * swecarp skall se om det går att köra kubuntu på laptopen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hej. hur kan det komma sig att ditt nick inte syns som inloggad ?
<itmannen> Kubuntu med 256 Mb ram . Nja
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag övergå till min laptop och försöka få in Kubuntu där. Men det verkar helt hopplöst att få till.
<itmannen> Nu har jag nog provat allt för att få in Kubuntu i min laptop. Helt omöjligt. Gäller även ubuntu. Det enda som funkar är Crunchbang.
<swecarp> jag kör text varianten på 12,04 på min lapptop skall kolla om det går hör av mig
<itmannen> Det är något tol med CD-spelaren- För efter ett tag så blir det bara streck på skärmen
<itmannen> swecarp: Det har jag också provat. Nope
<swecarp> ok min rullar på nu hör av mig hur det går maten står snart på bordet så jag  hör av mig när jag är färdig
<swecarp> jag instalerar tror jag bara kubuntu desktop
<Krawlezt> Därför man ska köra Windows
<itmannen> Dumheter
<Krawlezt> Jag kommer köra Windows på min dator tror jag, kommer inte orka pyssla och hålla på med Linux..
<itmannen> Ungdomens förfall
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  lyssna nu på den gamle
<itmannen> :)
 * swecarp kommer alldrig mer köra windowes
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Windows är ändå bra, fungerar som det ska och allting går att göra.
<Krawlezt> Det gör det i Linux med, om man orkar pyssla och hålla på.
<itmannen> Inte är det så mycket pyssel
<itmannen> Inte som en normalanvändare iaf
<swecarp> jag tycker att det funkar fint men jag är ju bara en vanlig användare
 * itmannen är också ganska normal
<swecarp> kolla denna bild http://imgur.com/WXghj
<itmannen> :) Där satt den
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  men du måste hålla med om att den hjälp man kan få här är otrolig har alldrig varit med om det när det gäller windows
<Krawlezt> Dock älskar jag Linux men gillar Windows ;)
<Krawlezt> Nej, därför jag älskar Linux :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  lägg den som skrivbords bild
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nja. har andra som är trevligare :)
<swecarp> ok nu lämnar jag er lite vi hörs
<itmannen> Ha de
<gecko_> msg NickServ ghost gecko
<itmannen> Ikväll så blir det alvedon till middag
<itmannen> Både närande och gott :(
<swecarp> itmannen,  hejsan 
<itmannen> swecarp: Hej du glade
<swecarp> lite glad är jag har instalerat kubuntu på lapptoppen men det blev väldigt långsamt
<itmannen> swecarp: Jisses. Fick du in det på den. Undrar varför det är segt :)
<swecarp> ja 256mb är för lite
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja huvva ja
<itmannen> Du får ta och trycka i lite mer
<swecarp> fan heller den är nog 10 år gammal mer minne kostar mer än vad den är värd 
<swecarp> är ju bara 30gb hd på den
<itmannen> swecarp:  ja det kan du ha rätt i
<swecarp> skall se opm jag kan få ihop lite pengar så jag kan köpa en ny stationär
<itmannen> swecarp: Ok. men du behöver kanske inte en värsting
<swecarp> nej en lagom gillar ju att hålla på med foto och video så får kolla efter en lämplig maskin
<itmannen> swecarp:  ja en hel del ram då
<swecarp> japp massa ram kanske 1tb hd  med en ssd för programmen
<itmannen> Rackarn. Nu får vi besök. Åter senare
<swecarp> ok viv ses
<itmannen> Att dom inte kan hålla sig hemma hos sig
<itmannen> >>>
<swecarp> nu får du kall prata 
<swecarp> eller trötta ut dom med lite linux snack
<swecarp> Philip5,  välkommen
<Philip5> tackar
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har gjort det omöjliga instalerat kubuntu 12,04 på min laptop med 256 mb
<swecarp> det gick att instalera men det går inte att använda för det blir så långsamt
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig. swappen går väl för fullt hela tiden då
<Flygisoft> Hej Philip5
<Philip5> tjena tjena mannen
<Flygisoft> Börjar ju nästan bli fart i denna kanal
<Philip5> ja vi tar snart över
<Philip5> och du får ta på dig op-rollen ordentligt
<swecarp> detta är kanalen som allt viktig diskuteras i
<Flygisoft> Ja självklart :D
<Philip5> swecarp: du tilltalar väl Flygisoft med vördnat då han är op här ;P
<Flygisoft> Är jag OP här?
<Philip5> det tror jag
<Flygisoft> Okej :P
<Flygisoft> Mer än jag visste då :P
<Philip5> nä det var du visst inte
<Philip5> hade för mig det
<Philip5> men x_link är det
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> fast du kan ju bli ;)
<Philip5> ska den växa så här så kanske vi behöver lite ops :P
<Flygisoft> Ja visst :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gör du annars då?
<Philip5> flippar lite på tvn
<Flygisoft> Okej :)
<Flygisoft> Är det något att se på nu?
<Philip5> nja, jag har the mentalist påslagen
<Flygisoft> Försöker hitta något IPMI tool till android
<Flygisoft> Verkar då inte finnas något på market..
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag brukar till tala personer med respekt
<Philip5> har aldrig använt någon sådan alls
<Flygisoft> Hittade ett på google som jag drog in
<Flygisoft> Ska testa det nu
<swecarp> Philip5,  körde lite prcise på min dator i live version ser riktigt bra ut 
<Philip5> bara på den datorn som hade lite ram?
<swecarp> nej på min stationära
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vill du ha op här? kanske kan vara bra om det dyker upp någon typ som spammar eller så
<Philip5> du som ändå idlar här
<swecarp> är riktigt sugen på att instalera den men får längta till final
<Philip5> inte så långt borta
<swecarp> nej är det 1 månad kvar nu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Varför inte :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: done :)
<Flygisoft> Tackar tackar :)
<swecarp> ok då får man passa sig för Flygisoft 
<Flygisoft> Jag är snäll :D
<swecarp> ok då vet jag det
<Flygisoft> Jaha, det är IPMI toolet sög ju, går ju inte ens att ansluta
<Flygisoft> Se om man orkar lära sig att koda egna apps sen
<itmannen> Pris Gud. Vårt främmande har åkt hem.
<swecarp> fyfan 2 timmar kall prat itmannen 
<itmannen> swecarp: Giis om jag lidit
<itmannen> *gissa
<swecarp> kunde du inte börjat förklara hur man fixar bugar i linux och kör vm i linux då hadde dom nog lämnat efter 10 min
<itmannen> Jag funderar på om det kanske skulle hjälpa upp min trilskande CD i laptop om jag körde en rengöring
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo men du är tjuriga :)
<itmannen> *dom
<swecarp> ok ihärdiga  gäster
<swecarp> irl kan vara jobbigt
<itmannen> swecarp: Dom är van mig. Så dom bryr sig nog inte
<itmannen> För det är bara vid install som CD ger upp. Inte i ett fungerande OS
<swecarp> hm gammal maskin ???
<itmannen> swecarp: En Amilo som har några år på nacken. men jag har mer ram och ny HDD
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du får väl gå snabba op-kursen nu så du kan hålla swecarp i schack ;P
<swecarp> itmannen,  det låter presis som min laptop var när jag hadde  windows instalerat då kunde cdn helt plötsligt lägga av
<Flygisoft> Haha
 * swecarp kommer att ägga Philip5  så fort han träffar honom
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag har matat in 2 Gb ram och en HDD på 160 Gb
<swecarp> ok inget fel där då
<Philip5> swecarp: du har pratat för mycket med kurden :D
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä jag satsar på en rengöring av CD-spelaren
<swecarp> vem jag pratat med kurden nejdå 
<swecarp> kan vara det en rengörning är kanske lösningen
<itmannen> swecarp: Försöka duger
<swecarp> kör den i diskmaskinen då bliden nog ren :-)
<itmannen> Ett OS kanske är känsligare vid install än en vanlig läsning
<swecarp> ja den måste nog vara mer presis vid läsningen
<itmannen> Jag får kolla på butiken här om dom har ett set.
<itmannen> Men min install av Kubuntu i man vanliga maskin funkar iaf bra
<swecarp> bra då är det ju inget fel på skivan
<itmannen> Nä då. Den är ok
<swecarp> ok nu är det dax för sista prommenaden med hundarna 
<itmannen> Jag brukar köra en kontroll av skivan
<itmannen> swecarp: Sista ? Ska du avliva dom ?
<swecarp> nej sedaN FÅR DOM KLARA SIG ÖVER NATTEN NU
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> tilbbaka om en stund
<itmannen> Vore trevligt att testa Kubuntu i min laptop också
<itmannen> Men tids nog så löser det sig.
<itmannen> Jag får klara mig med Cruncbang i den tv.
<itmannen> Och nu ett kvällsmål. Alvedon
<itmannen> Jag säger som Tage Danielsson "det är skönt med en egen kuppe"
<itmannen> "det var en gång en gube. Som bodde i sin lådda, med sina drängar bådda"
<itmannen> Nä det var inte Tage utan Martin Ljung kom jag på
<swecarp> tillbaka
<itmannen> Undrar varför det är så få personer här om man jämför med ubuntu-se
<itmannen> Det mesta av tiden så eker det här
<swecarp> ja det undra jag med har det är lite mer avslappnat här och hjälpen är suverän har terrat Philip5  med massa problem
<itmannen> Kankse inte är så många som känner till kanalen ?
<Philip5> alla här är väl ändå också där så de pratas mest där och då tycker många att det räcker att vara i andra kanalen
<Philip5> inte heller lika många som verkligen kör kubuntu
<itmannen> ja så är det nog
<itmannen> Är väl en lite nichad dist
<swecarp> ja det är nog så itmannen  men enligt mitt tycke en bra dist
<Philip5> över lag så tror jag att kde och kubuntus nackdel är att ubuntu är en så stor dist att många som kör in den för de hört talas om den inte sätter sig in i att det finns olika DE att välja på och att kde är ett altnativ
<Philip5> gnome/unity blir lika med linux och sedan vänjer man sig vid det 
<itmannen> Så sant så. man blir vanan trogen. men jag för min del har inga skygglappar utan brukar testa lite olika
<itmannen> Jag blir nästan nervös när det bara börjar gå på rutin
<swecarp> det jag upplever som en fördel med kde är att menysystemet är likr win så egentligen så borde dom flästa win användare gilla kde
<swecarp> likt
<itmannen> Jag ångrar mig lite att jag fegade och körde in 11.0 och inte 12.04
<swecarp> chicken upp datera den då
<itmannen> swecarp:  GÃ¥r det ?
<swecarp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<swecarp> där har du svaret
<itmannen> swecarp: tackar. Ska utföras
<swecarp> då får du den nya muon som är bra enligt Philip5 
<itmannen> Jo jag läste det igår att ni skrev
<Philip5> swecarp: som är bättre än den som kommer med 11.10...
<swecarp> ok din besservisser  itmannen  fattade ju vad jag menade
<itmannen> Hm. Vilka slöfockar som inte skrivit ut kommandon som text
<itmannen> swecarp: PÃ¥ han bara :)
<itmannen> Ooops. SÃ¥g fel
<swecarp> itmannen,  om du har problem så vet du vem du ska fråga  inte mig uta han dendär ph
<itmannen> Måste boota om.Åter snart
<swecarp> philip har du börjat titta på digikam för precise
<itmannen> Nä se det gick inte alls det
<itmannen> itmannen@Master:~$ kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<itmannen> Traceback (most recent call last):
<itmannen>   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 77, in <module>
<itmannen>     print _("Checking for a new ubuntu release")
<swecarp> ?????
<swecarp> itmannen,  funkade inte uppdateringen
<itmannen> .~
<itmannen> Så blir det när jag försökte en update
<swecarp> gjorde du som i guiden
<itmannen> swecarp: Du får 1 gissning :)
<swecarp> nej du gjorde på ditt egna sätt :)
<itmannen> :D Nä inte denna gången
<swecarp> ok då är det som vanligt uppdateringar strular
<itmannen> Press Alt-F2 and type kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade. Sen så kommer jag inte längre
<itmannen> Jo jag får ange pw
<swecarp> ja sedan skall den draigång
<itmannen> Precis. men icke sa nicke
<swecarp> ahhhhhhhhhh kolla så att du har kryssat i att du kan hämta beta versioner
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jaha. Och vart menar du att jag ska kryssa i det då. jag kommer inte så långt
<swecarp> ett ögonblick jag letar det är i inställningar någonstans kommer inte på vart
<itmannen> swecarp: Jasså du menar i den befintliga
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> du vet där du bockar för vilka ppa som får hämta uppdateringar och så
<swecarp> itmannen,  programmkällor heter det ju vilket minne jag har 
<itmannen> swecarp: Vad rackarn. jag kommer inte åt att edit i synaptig utan att vara root
<swecarp> itmannen,  den ligger under program---inställningar---- programkällor
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du kvar
<swecarp> i program källor under uppdateringar  så bocka för försläpta uppdateringar
<itmannen> Jodå. men den rutan är nedgråad
<swecarp> kan du inte bocka för den
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nope
<swecarp> hmmm det blir nog till att instalera från skiva för jag vet inte hur man gör då
<itmannen> troligen så är det så
<itmannen> Nåväl. Det får bero ett tag
<swecarp> ne nu är det dax att sova
<itmannen> Samma här. Vi ses
<swecarp> vi ses ha det så bra
<Flygisoft> Äntligen löste jag hur jag skickar text input till en screen session
<Philip5> screen.... det använder jag aldrig nu för tiden
<Philip5> jag är ju ingen typisk server-kille
<Flygisoft> :)
<Flygisoft> Ne nu ska jag nog sova
<Flygisoft> natt med er :)
<x_link> Jag kör alltid screen med irssi.
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-21
<itmannen>  /quit
<itmannen> Detta ser ut som dödens väntrum :)
<gecko_> Test
<itmannen> Test
<itmannen> Lagförslaget gick igenom med klar majoritet, eftersom regeringen har Socialdemokraterna på sin sida. Röstsiffrorna blev 233 ja-röster och 41 nej-röster. 19 ledamöter avstod.
<itmannen> DLD alltså
<Flygisoft> DLD?
<itmannen> Datalagringsdirektiven
<Flygisoft> Ah
<itmannen> Klubbades igenom idag i raksdagen. En sorgens dag
<itmannen> *riksdagen
<Flygisoft> Tragiskt
<itmannen> Nu när jag ska ut på min sedvanliga vallning av en hund. Så ska jag klä mitt helt i svart
<itmannen> Operatörena räknar med att det kommer att kosta dom ca 1 miljard i utgifter
<Flygisoft> lol
<itmannen> >> Utgång med språmg
<Flygisoft> Måste mobil operatörerna logga massa skit eller vad?
<Flygisoft> Tjenare Philip5
<Philip5> tjenare op-Flygisoft ;)
<Philip5> känner du ett tungt ansvar vilandes på dina axlar?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det är hårda tider nu :P
<Flygisoft> Kunde inte sova inatt pga detta
<Philip5> hehe, kan tänka mig det. hur du kommer få konfrontera alla bråkstakar
<Flygisoft> Ja helt otroligt
<itmannen> Något mycket märkligt har skett i min Kubuntu 11.10. Det ser ut som Ubuntu med Unity helt plötsligt. http://i.imgur.com/UfpSp.jpg. Hur i fridens dagar
<itmannen> Och jag lovar. Det är helt sant
<itmannen> Alla bråkstakar ? Vi brukar vara max 4 personer här.
<itmannen> Trevligt att se att OP-staben utökats efter min påbörjade närvaro. 
<Flygisoft> haha xD
<itmannen> Men så himla farlig är jag inte :)
<Flygisoft> Svårt att se det också :P
<itmannen> NÃ¥gon som kan detta med screen ?
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<itmannen> Jag fatar inte så mycket
<itmannen> Visst är det så att man har en screen på t.ex en server som man ansluter sin klient till
<itmannen> Men där tar det stopp med mitt kunnande
<itmannen> Och vad är egentligen den stora vinsten med att ha en screen
<Flygisoft> Alltså, när du kör en applikation i screen då kan du lägga det som i bakgrunden eller vad man ska säga
<Flygisoft> Du kan se öppna programmet igen via terminalen, om du ska göra något där
<Flygisoft> sen*
<swecarp> hej mina glada vänner
<itmannen> Ok. men jag ser inga speciella fördelar med att köra IRC via detta. Eller ?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det minsta jag är är glad :(
<swecarp> vadå nu itmannen 
<itmannen> swecarp: DLD så klart
<itmannen> Något mycket märkligt har skett i min Kubuntu 11.10. Det ser ut som Ubuntu med Unity helt plötsligt. http://i.imgur.com/UfpSp.jpg. Hur  i fridens dagar
<itmannen> Önskereprisen då ingen har reagerat på detta tidigare
<swecarp> va märkligt iundrar vad som har hänt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ingen aning
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag har vad jag vet inte installerat något som skulle kunna prsaka detta fenomen
<itmannen> *orsaka
<swecarp> itmannen,  kolla i pakethanteraren så att inte unity är instalerat
<itmannen> Kubuntu-folket verkara vara lite sega. Har bara kommit till alpha1 av 12.04
<swecarp> nej då beta 1 finns
<itmannen> swecarp: Jasså. Då har jag varit på fel sida
<swecarp> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu
<itmannen> swecarp:  Helt rätt. Unity är installerat. men inte av min fria vilja
<swecarp> ok av instalera den då kan ha blivit något knas
<swecarp> kan vara något knas i pakethanteraren
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja nog ska den bort alltid
<Flygisoft> itmannen: Nja, så länge du stänger ner din dator så dör ju din screen session med
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo. Det var bara en fundering. Inget jag känner något större behov av
<itmannen> swecarp: Hur går det med lappen då ?
 * itmannen ska testa att install kubuntu 12.04 alt i sin trilskandes laptop
<itmannen> Undrar varför det är en salig balndning av Svenska och Engelska ?
<itmannen> *blandning
<itmannen> Tillfällig bortavaro >>
<Philip5> så det har varit lite fart på gubbarna här ser jag
<swecarp> japp lilleman här har diskuterats  itmannen  skall trixa in 12,04 beta 1 tror jag i sin laptop
<Flygisoft> Kanalen når nya höjder
<swecarp> ja det har varit ett uppsving
<swecarp> det verkliga utrycket i kanalen kommer nog när den final på 12,04 kommer 
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du bestämt dig om du skall jobba mer dedikerat med digikam
<Philip5> inte helt
<swecarp> ok jag förstår det blir nog mer arbete
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kanske kan överlåta det till dig!?! ;)
<swecarp> nja då får du komma hit och ge en kurs under en vecka minst samt att jag skall ha 24/7 tillgång till suport
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kan ju vara med och testa och lämna buggisar
<Philip5> jo
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag tror inte att jag skulle kunna patcha och fixa ett program
<Philip5> fixa som i att packa eller fixa som i att ens bygga?
<swecarp> bägge 
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> fast grejen med digikam är att det är ovanligt bökigt att göra paket enligt debian policies eftersom digikam släpper en uppsättning grejer som inte bara är digikam utan som kan hamna i konflikt med kde-paket i sig självt
<Philip5> på min ppa har jag ju full kontroll och kan styra det där på ett sätt som inte är enligt debian policy men funkar
<swecarp> ok riktigt bökigt då
<Philip5> kan låta mina paket ta över och så
<Philip5> alla maintainers för olika distar är lite sura för att digikam-gänget krånglat till det för alla maintainers medan det är enklare för digikamgänget att göra som de gjort så de orkar/vill inte ändra och ser inte det som sitt problem
<itmannen> Suck. Nä det gick åt pipan som förväntat med install i lappe. Nu får det bero tills jag köpt ett rengöringskitt tiil Cd-spelaren
<swecarp> samma bekymmer ännu itmannen 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Inget nytt under solen :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  vad kör du för virituell maskin program funderar att testa det 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Oracle Virtualbox är det jag fastnat för.
<swecarp> itmannen,  ok
<itmannen> det har funkat väldigt bra för mig
<swecarp> Philip5,  det kanske är dax att överge digikam näe dom gör allt så krongligt
<swecarp> itmannen,  funderar att köra betan i vb
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har du fått till ditt problem med kameran och digiKam ?
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte vi har inte hittat lösningen men det är därför jag vill köra 12,04 i vb  för att testa
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men ska du verkligen testa med 12.04 då ?
<swecarp> det kan vara en konflikt i kubuntu sista chrashlogen pekade på qt men är inte säker
<itmannen> Men prova kan man ju alltid göra
<swecarp> vafan ska man testa så ska man göra det fullt ut
<swecarp> nu skall jag kolla tv enstund 
<swecarp> ses senare
<itmannen> Gör så du. Uppdrag gransking antar jag
<itmannen> Jag funderar skarpt på att ta bort denna install av Kubuntu 11.10 och köra in en 12.04 av samma istället
<itmannen> Philip5: är det en tillfällighet att ditt skrivand upphör så fort jag kommer in. Eller är det ett medvetet val ?
<Philip5> vadå?
<Philip5> vet jag inte så det måste vara tillfälligheter
<itmannen> Philip5:  Så det är inte en lojalitetsyttring till dina OP-komisar i ubuntu-se då ? Vilket jag anar det är
<Philip5> har inget med det alls att göra
<itmannen> Ok. Vi säger så då
<itmannen> Borträknat swecarp så är det som att kliva in i ett frysskåp efter min bannlysning i ubuntu-se
<itmannen> Men det må så vara med detta
<itmannen> Nu ska jag boota om med Gparted. Och ta bort denna partition. Och går det bra så blir det sen 12.04 på den istället
<itmannen> Stort tack för alla lyckönskningar
<itmannen_> Så var då 12.04 i drift~
<itmannen_> Men det är stök med mina nick tydligen
<swecarp> wb itmannen  du är inne på 2 nick
<itmannen_> swecarp:  Jo det är något tok med mina nick
<itmannen_> men iaf så funkar 12.04 bra så här långt
<swecarp> lite bättre layout tycker jag
<itmannen_> swecarp:  menar du skrivbordet
<swecarp> ja och layouten i start menyn annars så inga stora nyheter förutom lite andra program
<itmannen_> Inte märker jag någon skillnad i startmenyn ??
<swecarp> kanske är bara vad jag tycker men får kolla lite till
<swecarp> kanske skulle köra dual boot med 12,04
<itmannen_> swecarp:  Det funkar då bra ihop med mina andra distar
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag upptäckte att vb kan jag inte köra för att då finns det inte minne över till annat då jag bara har 1gn ram
<itmannen_> swecarp:  Aha. ja då kan det någ bli lite lite
<swecarp> så ett alternativ är dualboot
<itmannen_> Äsch också. jag måste boota om efter update
<swecarp> ok boota du
<itmannen_> swecarp: Kör på det du.
<itmannen_> Åter strax
<swecarp> it är du här
<swecarp> itmannen,  är du här
<swecarp> hoppsan här var det dött
<itmannen_> . totalhavererade. Så det blev ännu en nyinstall~
<itmannen_> Test
<itmannen_> Suck
<x_link> itmannen_: Är det en installation av Kubuntu du inte får tille ller?
<x_link> till eller
<x_link> Jag ska sova nu, men är nyfiken bara.
<itmannen_> jag fick installera om Kbuntu 12.04 efter en totalkrasch
<itmannen_> Vid update
<x_link> Aha
<x_link> Oj, är det redan 12.04
<itmannen_> Men det som inte dödar en härdar en :)
<x_link> Hehe
<itmannen_> Bara bet1
<x_link> Philip5 borde ju kunna hjälpa dig.
<itmannen_> *beta 1
<itmannen_> Nja
<itmannen_> men nu funkar det igen
<itmannen_> Nu gäller det bara att få till detta med mina nick
<x_link> Okej =)
<x_link> ./msg nickserv register pass email
<itmannen_> Jo men jag fattar inte varför jag är inne med 2 olika nick
<itmannen_> Bägge är reggade
<x_link> Irssi?
<x_link> Döda den andra då.
<x_link> med /ghost
<x_link> Ska lägga mig nu, god natt!
<itmannen_> Japp. Ha de
<Philip5> x_link: dansade du inget inatt trots att du är här?!?! :O
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-22
<itmannen_> Nu får jag snart ett sammanbrott på min bouncer
<obbe> det spelar ingen roll vad jag gör så blir det "lost connection"
<itmannen_> Hur i fridens dagar ska jag komma till rätta med min bouncer ? Det blir bara fel hela tiden
<Gecko> Och om jag nu försöker få kontakt med min bouncer så försvinner connection med hela irc. Mycket irriterande
<Gecko> Felet är säkert här hos mig. Men jag fattar inte vad det blir för fel
<Gecko> men nu är det dags för att åka och valla en hund
<itmannen> Djupa suckar
<itmannen> Detta med bouncer vill sig inte alls för mig :(
<itmannen> Och supporten lär vara spyless på mig nu
<itmannen> Men innan jag fick för mig att byta namn funkade det perfekt
<itmannen> Nu är detta iof inte en Kubuntu-fråga. men jag tar mig friheten att skriva om det ändå då det är nästan tomt här.
<itmannen> Jag kommer inte riktigt överens med kubuntu. men det kanske ger sig med tiden
<itmannen> Men 12.04 verkar då betydligt snabbare än 11.10
<itmannen> Funderar på att åka och köpa en CD-spelarrengörare. men jag blev tvärlat
<gecko> Hm. Undrar om jag fått till min bouncer nu
<gecko> Synd att man inte ser med vilken server man ansluter med i Xchat
<gecko> Undrar om slöfocken swecarp sover ?
<Flygisoft> Hallå hallå
<itmannen> Jaha. Här var det livet här var det glatt
<itmannen> Det händer mer när man tittar på när färg torkar.
<itmannen> Smyger in i dödens väntrum
<swecarp> välkommen itmannen 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tackar. Hur lever livet ?
<swecarp> bra skall ut i morgon eller lördag och meta för första gången i år
<itmannen> swecarp:  Pimpla menar du
<swecarp> nej meta här är det bar mark isfritt och 12+grader
<itmannen> swecarp:  Bläää
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag har hafr bråda dagar i em
<itmannen> Jag har formaterat nästan alla HDD i denna huvudmaskin. Och installerat om allt.
<swecarp> oj vilket jobb
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nja. men lite tråkgöra
<swecarp> hur går det med kubuntu då
<itmannen> En ny ubuntu12.04 samt en ny Kubuntu 12.04.
<swecarp> ok 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag är inte riktigt överens med Kubuntu ännu
<swecarp> och lappen då
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä den är körd. Det får duga med Cruncbang i den
<itmannen> Är inte så ofta jag använder den
<swecarp> samma med min lapp
<swecarp> vadf är det som du inte kommer överens med i kubuntu
<itmannen> swecarp:  Varför får ni inte hit fler användare ?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag vet inte riktigt. men det är liksom inte som jag vill ännu
<swecarp> vet inte jag började hänga här för kurden var här och philip 
<itmannen> Är kurden bannad härifrån också ?
<swecarp> ja det brukar ju ta lite tid innan man vänjer sig vid nya dist
<swecarp> inta vad jag vet 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Tänkte på att han inte syns till
<swecarp> men han har tydligen en tuff studie period nu samt att han hadde massa annat som måste göras
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Här skulle man vara OP. Inte ett smack att göra :)
<swecarp> jag hoppas att dom som har kubuntu hittar hit
<itmannen> Jo men hur ska dom hitta hit då ?
<swecarp> det är svårt att promota en kanal för gör jag det i ubuntu så blir väl mann bannad nu
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja det gäller att vara på sin vakt
<itmannen> swecarp: Men Philp är ju OP där så det är kanske lugnt
<swecarp> nu ropar frugan att kaffet är klart så skall gå ch dricka kaffe  ses senare vid 9 tiden lite tv tittand ochså
<itmannen> Men det finns iof andra
<itmannen> Ha de
<swecarp> ja det kanske är lugnt för kubuntu har ju en liten del på forumet
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja så kanske det är
<itmannen> Rackarn också. Nu har jag lyckats missa nyheterna på TV
<itmannen> Lokalnyheterna närmare bestämt
<swecarp> tillbaka
<swecarp> en kort stund
<swecarp> välkommen Philip5 
<itmannen> Blev det snabbkaffe ? :)
<swecarp> japp skall kolla på tv4 fakta kl 8 ett program om kastrups flygplats
<itmannen> Ok. Den kanalen har inte jag
<swecarp> synd för det går många bra fakta program där
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo jag har sett det i tablån
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du någon ide om hur vi kan få mer besökare på denna kanalen
<itmannen> Gratis popcorn ?
<swecarp> gratis suport
<itmannen> swecarp:  Om vi räknar bort dig så är det mer fart att sitta och titta när färg torkar
<swecarp> ja det stämmer lite tråkigt men det händer inte mycket på den andra heller
<itmannen> swecarp: Ok. ja det ser jag som bekant inte nu :)
<swecarp> nä det gör du ju inte  :-(
<itmannen> swecarp:  Räknar ned till den 16/4
<Philip5> tack tack
<Philip5> swecarp: du får väl se till att fler börjar använda kubuntu :)
<itmannen> Den 15 ska jag ha en muckarskiva från karantänen :D
<swecarp> japp då blird det till att köra den nya
<swecarp> skall konvertera alla till kubuntu
<swecarp> första försöket blir att få frugan till att köra det på sin laptop
<itmannen> swecarp:  Varför ser man i nte filsystem i filhanteraren som man gör i nautilus ?
<swecarp> menar du alla filer i hem katalogen
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä home ser jag. men inte hela filsystemmet
<swecarp> alt+ . så ser du allt i hem samt root
<swecarp> alt punkt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag ser home samt root. Men inte hela filsystemet
<swecarp> ok nu hänger jag inte med
<swecarp> har du testat komandot jag skrev
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. I nautilus så ser man inte bara home och root utan hela filsystemet
<itmannen> Nåväl. Det går att installera nautilus även i Kubuntu
<swecarp> vilka mappar är det som du söker
<itmannen> swecarp: Allt som ligger i filsystemet. Inte under home eller root
<itmannen> Typ. var/www
<swecarp> ok tvn kallar nu
<itmannen> Vi ses
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag hade fel. Man set var/www under root
<itmannen> *ser
<swecarp> wb itmannen 
<itmannen> Tackar
<itmannen> .. Och det är när ubuntuone startar i Kubuntu. men det funakr ändå. Och buggen är känd~
<itmannen> Iof så är det samma bugg i Ubuntu
<itmannen> Men det synkas som det ska ändå
<swecarp> jaha synkning mot ubuntuone
<itmannen> Japp
<itmannen> Nu är det det, Apache2, Mysql, PHP5 samt PhpMyadmin som ska in. Och lite tillägg till dessa.
<itmannen> Och efter detta så blir det den vanliga QwnCloud
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur gör man för att backa en instalation av digikam vill testa en äldre då den funkade
<swecarp> itmannen,  vad du fixar jag är glad om allt funkar
<itmannen> swecarp:  Det är faktiskt inga komplicerade grejor jag pysslar med
<itmannen> Jag är också glad om allt funkar :)
<itmannen> En webbgrej som är trevlig men inte direkt fyller någon större funktion är VnStat. Så man ser hur myckat man laddat uopp och ned. med ett snyggt digram
<itmannen> Måste så klart köras i en lokal Apache(t.ex)
<maxjezy> grabbar, diggar ni shotwell?
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Nä jag diggar till musik :)
<itmannen> Jag använder Gimp samt DigiKam
<maxjezy> darn
<maxjezy> shotwell är snabbt
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Men för begränsat vid editering
<swecarp> digikam gimp och corell aftershot pro skall börja använda luminence för skapande av hdr bilder
<itmannen> swecarp:  Corell i Linux ?
<swecarp> yes 
<itmannen> Ok. mer än vad jag visste
<itmannen> Men inte helt gratis antar jag
<swecarp> pv itmannen 
<itmannen> pv ?
<swecarp> har skickat privat medelande till dig
<itmannen> Aha. PM
<itmannen> Men jag ser inget sådant i irssi
<swecarp> skicka ett till mig då
<itmannen> Fråga mig inte hur man får till det
<swecarp> brukar vara h klicka på användarnamnet 
<itmannen> vet inte hur man skriver. har aldrig använt denna funktion
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä inte i irssi. Är det så hos dig ?
<swecarp> nej
<itmannen> Använder du också irssi ?
<itmannen> Måste nog läsa på om detta med PM i irssi
<itmannen> Är ju bra om man vill bakprata någon i kanalen :)
<swecarp> inte baktala i detta fall men ubyta lite känslig info
<swecarp> kolla om du får någott nu
<swecarp> itmannen,  har dy skype
<itmannen> swecarp:  Inte ännu då jag installerat om allt
<swecarp> itmannen,  du får ett medelande på facebook i frågan
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. tack
<swecarp> du har 2 medelande
<swecarp> itmannen, 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo jag harm läst och bevsrat nu.
 * itmannen blänger på sitt tangentbord
<swecarp> nytt medelande 
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> swecarp:  Fick du ett PM här nu ?
<itmannen> Håller på att prova
<swecarp> inget pm
<swecarp> itmannen,  inget pm
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ok. Då gjorde jag säkert fel. Som vanligt
<itmannen> Undrar varför det är lite blandat Svenska och engelska i Kubuntu ?
<itmannen> Inte för det spelar någon större roll
<swecarp> det kan vara så att i betan är inte allt översatt
<swecarp> skickade ett svar på ditt pm
<itmannen> swecarp:  Så är det nog vid närmare eftertanke
<swecarp> itmannen,  nytt medelande på facebook
<swecarp> nu är det dax att gå och lägga sig vi hörs 
<itmannen_> Det enda som har vett att gå är klockan. Men den går desto fortare
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-23
<itmannen> Och här är det som det brukar.
<itmannen> Tomt och innehållslöst. Som en påse om man inte fyller den med något.
<itmannen> Undrar om Flygisoft använder en bouncer eller svreen. För dom är alltid inloggade. Så är det nog.
<itmannen> Glömde bort x_link
<itmannen> *screen
<itmannen> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4797/skrmdump1b.png
<itmannen> Nu börjar även Kubuntu så ut som jag vill ha det. http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4797/skrmdump1b.png
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Brukar du klä ut dig till tjej IRL också :)
<itmannen> Nu börjar strax nyhetstimmen på TV. Kulturnyheterna-Lokalnyheterna-Rapport.
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu funkar inte min andra canon camera heller
<swecarp> är det någon här
<swecarp> jaha tystnaden råder 
<swecarp> Philip5,  flygisoft x_link är ni här
<itmannen> Godafton kanalen
<itmannen> Med lite tur så kan jag bli stadd vid kassa snart och kan köpa minst 1 ny dator
<itmannen> En ny laptop blir det då iaf.
<itmannen> Men det är ett jädrans oskick att jag måste betalat för något som jag inte vill ha och tar bort handlöst
<swecarp> gokväll itmannen 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Hojtan på dig
<swecarp> hur är det
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo tack. Vanssinigt trött. men det går snart över
<swecarp> samma här 
<itmannen> Nu börjar Kubuntu lika det som jag vill ha
<itmannen> *likna
<swecarp> holler på att bli tokig min digicam 2,06 beta är knas jkan inte ladda ner kort från någon av kamror
<swecarp> så skärm bilden du lade på fejan
<itmannen> Men prova en äldre version
<itmannen> Vad är det med min skärmdump ?
<swecarp> kan inte rulla tillbaka i synapticen är endel filer som inte stämmer
<swecarp> den var snygg
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo det tycker jag också. men varför avinstallerar du inte och provar en annan version
<swecarp> denna bild har jag på skrivbordet tog den med den lilla kameran http://i.imgur.com/ExjAe.jpg
<swecarp> skall åka dit och ta fler kort med systemkameran
<itmannen> Är den bilden från idag ?
<swecarp> ja det är den 
<itmannen> Orättvist. Här är isen 40 cm tjock :(
<swecarp> illa
<swecarp> du får flytta
<itmannen> precis. jag bor egentligen på helt fel ställe
<itmannen> Det värsta jag vet är is och snö
<swecarp> itmannen,  skall du köpa ny dator kolla komplett jag har för mig att dom har datorer utan op system
<itmannen> Och på sommaren så är det bara lite sämre sparkföre
<itmannen> swecarp:  Även laptop utan OS ?
<swecarp> ja vid missomar är det ju bara 1m snör 
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> kan vara så kommer inte ihåg
<itmannen> Ska kolla
<itmannen> Men inte nu. det får bli imorgon
<swecarp> jag kollade på stationär på komplett dom kunde man köpa ut os
<itmannen> Ok. Känns inte så väldigt angeläget med en stationär. men en ny lapp skulle jag vilja ha
<itmannen> Och då menar jag inte en same :)
<swecarp> jag vill nog ha en lapp och en stationär som jag kan köra som server 
<itmannen> En server behöver nog inte vara så väldigt krafftfull
<itmannen> Jag brukar hämta datorer på soptippen som folk slänkt. Fullt fungerande riktigt bra grejor. Nästan otroligt vilket slöseri
<itmannen> *slängt
<itmannen> Ochså pillar jag ihop lite så funkar dom perfekt
 * itmannen väntar på ett telefonsamtal om att farsan har dött.
<swecarp> vad grym du är men jag är lika dan väntar på att morsan ska vandra vidare
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä jag är inte grym. Han kommer troligtvis att dö inatt enligt läkarna
<itmannen> Det är inget värdigt liv att ligga som ett kolli
<swecarp> det är sant
<swecarp> itmannen,  måste boota om 
<swecarp> tillbaka
<itmannen> Nu är det klart med farsan. Gick ur tiden klockan 23:02
<swecarp> beklagar
<itmannen> Inget att beklaga. det var bara bra
<itmannen> Tänker du prova en ny version av DigiKam ?
<swecarp> kan inte det ligger filer kvar som blokerar 
<swecarp> Philip5,  hjälp
<itmannen> Även om du avinstallera hela ?
<swecarp> ja av instalerat med synapticen den som heter digikam
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men då har jag ett tips. Använd Gdebi så ser du exakt vilka filer som programmet lägger in
<itmannen> Och kan ta bort dom manuellt. På egen risk såklart
<swecarp> ok jag får vänta på Philip5 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Då msåte jag nog logga ut innan du kommer att få ett svar
<swecarp> jag kanske gör så här i stället instalerar 12,04 beta
<itmannen> swecarp:  Har du inte gjort det redan?
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte men jag tror att jag väntar på final
<itmannen> Chicken
<swecarp> ok det är jag 
<swecarp> vad tyckte du om corell
<itmannen> Men beta funkar klockrent efter update
<itmannen> swecarp:  Suveränt att kunna använda Corell i buntu
<itmannen> Men nu har jag installerat så mycket att jag inte vet hur tiden ska räcka till att testa allt lite mer grundligt
<itmannen> Men Muon är riktigt bra i 12.04
<swecarp> låter fint 
<itmannen> mera clean än i Ubuntu
<swecarp> vad gillar du programvarucentralen
<itmannen> Det var den jag menade
<swecarp> a den är snabbare och du kan backa ett steg om du gjort en sökning
<itmannen> Ok. Jag har utforskat så ögonen är fyrkantiga
<itmannen> swecarp: Tala jag om att jag gjorde om hela denna dator igår?
<swecarp> du rensade den formaterade alla hd
<itmannen> Ok. Jag hade lite för många OS spridda. Så jag tyckte inte det var något stil på det hela.
<itmannen> Nu har jag Kubuntu 12.04 samt Ubuntu 12.04. och ett annat. Så nu är det mer ordnig och reda
<swecarp> vilket annat då
<itmannen> swecarp:  :)
 * itmannen är en syndare
<swecarp> ja
<swecarp> fy på dig 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo jag vet. men det finns godtagbara ursäkter
<itmannen> Och det är sällan detta OS öppnas
<swecarp> ok försöker du rädda ditt skinn nu
<itmannen> Och orsaken är pengar
<swecarp> a du jobbar med det 
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jag har vissa uppdrag som genererar lite extra i kassan ibland. Så jag är tyvärr tvungen att bita i det sura äpplet
<swecarp> du har väl alltid med en riktig dist på usb för att visa hur det ska se ut
<itmannen> swecarp:  Jo det kan du lita på. men det hjälps tyvärr inte alltid
 * swecarp har gjort bort säg kastade en mapp med filmer på hundarna bland annat
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ajdå. Har du testat att återställa via Hirens Boot CD ?
<swecarp> kör en återställa från paperskorgen
<itmannen> Aha. Så du hade inta fimpat dom för gott mao
<swecarp> nej 
<itmannen> jag då är det ju ingen match
<itmannen> Vad tänker du lägga in för version till frugan då ?
<swecarp> k 12,04 om det blir linux
<itmannen> Om ?
<swecarp> ja hon är lite tveksam för hon har våran canon fotoskrivare instalerad på sin dator
<swecarp> itmannen,  kolla denna länk https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1913229396377&set=vb.1411177153&type=2&theater
<itmannen> Det brukar väl inte vara några problem med skrivare i nyare bunto
<itmannen> Vilke hoppjerka :)
<swecarp> jag har problem med canon skrivaren får den inte att skriva med rätt uplösning kör via cups 
<itmannen> Jag har en 6 år gammal HP Comi som funkar helt utan problem med allt som finns
<itmannen> swecarp:  Cups ? Men har du inte drivas för skrivaren då installerat
<swecarp> är en pixma mp980  hittar inga driv till den en av dom få som alla har problem med
<swecarp> nu kallar kudden på mig
<itmannen> Ok. Typiskt. Har du testat drivisen för HP. Den brukra funka för det mesta
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ha de
 * itmannen ska också börja kalla frugan för kudden :D
<swecarp> får kolla i morgon
<itmannen> Jaha. Så var det klart för i afton då
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-24
<amilo> swecarp:  Hojtan. Hur lever livet idag. Jag är i min lapp.Därav mitt nick
<swecarp> hojtan itmannen 
<itmannen> I min lapp. men tyvärr inte med någon buntu
<swecarp> attans
<itmannen> Helt omjligt att få till. Så detta får bero. Jag kan ju snart köpe en ny lapp :)
<itmannen> Men Cruncbang funkar bra som alternativ
<swecarp> itmannen,  kör du xchatt
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä jag vill heslt hålla mig till irssi
<itmannen> Vill försöka lära min så gott det går
<swecarp> ok jag hittar inte en inställning för att få tids stämpel
<itmannen> i Xchat ?
<swecarp> japp
<itmannen> Det finns under inställningar
<swecarp> så man kan se när folk la sin kommentar
<swecarp> hittade den hadde inte glasögonen på
<itmannen> :)
<swecarp> här är det en fin solig vordag en 10+ grader och sol presis hemkommen efter en prommenad med hundarna i bara en tröja ingen vinterjacka här :-)
<swecarp> vårdag
<itmannen> swecarp:  Men nu måste vi ut på samhället ett tag. vi ses senare
<swecarp> ses itmannen 
<swecarp> hejsan Philip5 
<swecarp> hej itmannen  
<swecarp> här håller man på att försöka instalera 12,04
<swecarp> är på väg ut vi hörs senare
<realubot> Här var det livat.
<Philip5> jajamen
<Philip5> varken itmannen eller swecarp håller låda
<itmannen> realubot:  Välkommen
<itmannen> Sitter och slöar i TV-fotöljen med min lap i knät. Synd det ska bli så varmt om benen.
<itmannen> Det känns som att det är det jag orkar denna kväll.
<itmannen> swecarp_: Välkommen
<swecarp_> tackar håller på att istalera 12.04 på min dator  så jag är på lappenn nu
<itmannen> Lycka till. men det lär gå bra
<swecarp_> en misslyckad istalation avklarad fick instalera om 11.10 och göra ett nytt försök
<itmannen> Ajdå. Vad gick fel då ?
<swecarp_> sa attdet var fel på skivan men jag har ju kört live på den tidigare  brände om och nu gör jag ett nytt försök
<swecarp_> fan fel igenfår göra ett nytt försök
<itmannen> Du verkar ha en himla otur
<swecarp_> nu fär jag köra in 11.10 igen då den krashade bootar inte
<itmannen> Ok. Du kanske ska ge upp 12.04
<swecarp_> skiter i 1204 nu väntar på final
<itmannen> Jag tror inte det blir något bättre med final faktiskt
<swecarp_> jag tror att det är något fel på nedladdningen och bränninen skall testa en gång till
<swecarp_> jagb ger inte upp
<itmannen> har du kört att testa skivan innan install
<swecarp_> ja det gjorde jag visade ett fel
<itmannen> Ok
<swecarp_> skall ladda ner en ny och bränna den 
<swecarp_> itmannen vad kan man göra rent en cd med
<itmannen> Jag har en CD-rengörare
<swecarp_> för nu verkar det som 1110 inte funkar heller
<itmannen> Men vad i fridens dagar är det för tok hos dig nu då
<swecarp_> itmannen:  stora problem får låta datorn vila kan vara för varm hd
<swecarp_> samma fel som vid instaltion 204
<itmannen> har du nyttjat Gparted och totalrensat
<swecarp_> har gjort en install av 1110 från den skivan redan idag
<swecarp_> total rensat ena hd den jag har opsystem på
<itmannen> Ok
<swecarp_> nu kör vi igen
<itmannen> Har du provat att isnatll från USB
<itmannen> *install
<swecarp_> nej tror inte att min gamla p4 kan bota fån usb
<itmannen> Har du kollat i BIOS
<swecarp_> nej
<swecarp_> får göra det om detta försöket misslyckas
<swecarp_> itmannen:  vilket komando var det för att få upp bios
<itmannen> Ok. ja det kan vara en masa olika kommandon. Strå det inte när du bootar
<itmannen> Jisses hur jag skriver
<swecarp_> nu rullar instaltionen
<itmannen> Lycka till
<swecarp_> kan vara så att hd blev för varm
<itmannen> Har du stängt av fläkten
<swecarp_> plockade bort sidostycket på lådan
<swecarp_> fläkten snurrar som fan
<itmannen> Jag vet inte hur Han snurrar iof :)
<swecarp_> nu konfigurerar den
<swecarp_> då var det att hd blev för varm
<itmannen> Vilken tur att det bara var det
<swecarp_> då kommer hela dagen i morgon  bli att anpassa den tycker du att jag skall göra ett nytt försök med 1204 då det kanske var varm hd som spökade
<swecarp_> maten står på bordet så jag loggar ut vi ses senare tror jag
<realubot> itmannen: Tackar.
<realubot> itmannen: Hur länge är du bannad i #ubuntu-se?
<realubot> For life?
<itmannen> realubot: Tjena. Nä till den 16 april
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Du får hålla dig lugn till dess då.
<itmannen> realubot:  Jag är alltid lugn :)
<realubot> Ja, men det är inte alltid op.
<itmannen> Amen. jo jag vet
<realubot> Du måste vara lugnare än lugn för att inte få problem.
<itmannen> realubot: Vore jag lugnare så vore jag död :)
<realubot> Så långt ska vi inte gå för att göra op nöjda.
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> realubot: Hur lever livet annars då
<realubot> Jo vars. Det är väl ok.
<realubot> Jag har inte fått tummen ur och gjor tnågot vettigt idag men jag ska försöka samla ihop mig lite nu på kvällen och få programmerat lite...
<realubot> Meh, så går han offline. :S
#kubuntu-se 2012-03-25
<itmannen> Godmorgon cruel world. Ännu en dag att genomlida har tagit sin början.
<itmannen> Äntligen åter i den trygga hemmiljön bland alla trevliga filsystem.
<swecarp> itmannen,  hojtans 
<itmannen> Hojtan på dig. varit ute med jyckarna ?
<swecarp> ja samt instalerat 12,04 beta
<itmannen> Aha. Så det gick vägen till slut
<swecarp> ja med den skivan jag brände första gången som inte funkade i går
<itmannen> Ok. men idag funkade den ?
<itmannen> swecarp: Har du någon aning om varför det kommer uppe en grej att jag måste ange pw till en keyring ?
<swecarp> jap kallare hd
<swecarp> det är en säkerhets grej som är för viss saker så att inge obehöärig kan öpna vissa program det är väll kdwallet du menar
<itmannen> Jo men jag har ju loggat in
<itmannen> Och inte kan jag tillåta det för evigt. Den rutan är nedgråad
<swecarp> får kolla med någon som har mer kunskap om det6 går att stänga av
<itmannen> Jag ska ta en dump vid nästa boot så får du se
<swecarp> jag har samma problem den spärrar min trådlösa uppkopling  måste jag ange kdwaLLET LÖSEN ORD FÖR ATT ANSLUTA
<itmannen> Mysko
<itmannen> Men jag undrar om det går att lösa med att du tillåter det i din användare
<itmannen> User and groups
<itmannen> men om man öppnar KDE-Wallet så kan man disable funtionen ser jag
<swecarp> nu stängde jag nog av min wallet
<swecarp> skall kolla  bootar om
<itmannen> Det gjorde jag också. Ska bli intressant att botta om och se
<swecarp> fan fick logga in på nätverket 
<itmannen> Fick Han det ? :)
<swecarp> ja med det trasliga lösen ordet till det trådlösa
<itmannen> Men har du valt att spara lösenordet då ?
<swecarp> automatisk anslutning ska det vara
<itmannen> Smärre uppehåll >>
<swecarp> va lämnar du mig
<itmannen> Nä. Nu är jag tillbaka. Måste testa en grej i lappen
<swecarp> ok
<itmannen> Nu har jag kommit på en lysande idé
<swecarp> vad då
<itmannen> Jag har som bekant problem med lappen att isntallera. Ska ska ta ur HDD och plugga in den i ett racka jag har och installera den vägen. Smart va ?
<swecarp> japp du är smart du har nog samma problem som jag överhettad hd
<itmannen> Bara jag kommer ihåg att lägga grub på den HDD
<itmannen> Nä den är kall när jag provar att installera
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> 'nu är det söndags mat här stekt fläskfile 
<itmannen> Men det ska bli spännande att se om min idé funkar
<swecarp> återkommer
<itmannen> Va lämna du mig :(
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> japp maten är färdig får sitta i köket och äta med frugan
<itmannen> Men då ska jag påbörja mitt projekt med HDD
<itmannen> Toffel
<swecarp> passar på att boota om 
<itmannen> Japp
<swecarp> Philip5,  välkommen
<Philip5> danke schön
<Krawlezt> :)
<itmannen> Tack Gud. Nu verkar det som om jag lyckats pajja min nästan nya HDD i lappen
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Vänta, hur?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Ja du. Om jage det visste. Men den går inte att läsa efter mina försöka att install utanför lappen
<itmannen> Gjorde en install av kubuntu 11.10 på en USB. men den vägrar starta
<itmannen> Ska prova samma men med ubuntu för att kolla
<itmannen> Och tillråga på allt så får jag snart hit en laptop som vägrara starta. (win)Tur jag tjäner några kronor iaf
<itmannen> Hur mycket extra ska man ta för att det är vilodagen ? :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  konsult arvode 600kt / timme minsta debg 4 tim
<swecarp> Philip5,  glädjande nyheter digikam funkar i 12,04 med den som ligger i synapticen
 * swecarp känner sig ensam
<Krawlezt> Jag vill ha min dator
<Krawlezt> Vad kan man göra med bärbara datorer som är sönder? 
<swecarp> slakta på delar
<Krawlezt> Jag har redan skruvit ut ram minnet
<swecarp> ok var hd trasig
<Krawlezt> Nej
<Krawlezt> Tror icke så
<Krawlezt> Kan man ha den i Stationär?
<swecarp> spara den då
<Krawlezt> Kan man ha den i Stationär?
<swecarp> vet ej men någon borde veta det hänger ju på anslutningarna
<Krawlezt> Ska skruva isär den nu
<swecarp> ha så trevligt
<Krawlezt> ty
<swecarp> hejsan gänget
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur går det
<swecarp> itmannen,  är duhär
<swecarp> Philip5,  kejsan
<Philip5> kerna
<Philip5> swecarp: läget?
<swecarp> alldeles utmärkt Philip5 
<Philip5> najs
<swecarp> hur har du det
<Philip5> görs då?
<swecarp> instalerade 12,04 beta med digicam 2,05 och nu kan jag ladda ner från system kameran
<Philip5> vad bra
<swecarp> just nu översätter jag lite 
<Philip5> undrar vad det är som gör att det inte gick tidigare
<Philip5> köpte nytt minne till min kamera idag som jag precis pillat i kameran
<Philip5> känner att jag lyckades få till en deal
<swecarp> gjorde tidigare i dag en om insttalation av 11,10 --- 4,8,1 kde  lade in digikam kunde ladda hem kort 1 gång sedan krashade digikam
<swecarp> digikam versionen som jag kör är från synapticen 
<Philip5> rätt skumt
<swecarp> går det att få hem paketet så jag kan skicka det till dig så du kan kolla vadf som skiljer
<Philip5> vad vilken version av QT kommer med kubuntu 12.04?
<Philip5> köpte mitt nya kort på elgiganten. gissa vad de ville att man skulle betala för precis ett sånt här kort!?! http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/minneskort-och-lasare/minneskort-sd/sandisk-extremeprosdhc16gbuhs-i/167930.3322/
<swecarp> vart ser jag det
<Philip5> elgiganten har lägsta pris-garanti så jag var på dem och fick till netonnet-pris
<swecarp> tusen kronor skulle dom säkert ha
<Philip5> ja i princip. 999 kr
<swecarp> vart ser jag vilken qt jag har
<Philip5> rätt stor skillnad jag kunde pruta ner
<swecarp> då har du ju känat pengar i dag
<Philip5> kolla i synapic eller så vad du har för version på paketet libqt4-dev
<Philip5> ja det kan man säga. enda orsaken till att jag köpte på elgiganten över huvudtaget är för att jag hade ett presentkort där som jag ville göra av med
<Philip5> så till slut kan man säga att jag betalade 100 kr för minneskortet :)
<swecarp> fy det är orätt vis
<Philip5> helt rättvist
<Philip5> så nu har jag 2 st 16 gb minneskort i min kamera
<Philip5> kan sätta den ena som backup om jag vill
<Philip5> eller köra jpeg på ena och raw på andra
<swecarp> var ute igår och fotade hundarna det blev en 150 kort på 30min många tagna med motorfunktion så det blir att sortera
<Philip5> eller använda dem som 32 gb
<Philip5> ja det drar iväg
<swecarp> 4:4.8.0
<swecarp> qt version
<Philip5> tänkte köpa nya nikon d800 som kommer om några veckor. bildfilerna som skapas med den är 75 mb per bild så det stjäl minne 
<swecarp> oj hoppas att du har lagrings utrymme på datorn
<Philip5> ok för med kubuntu ppan för kde 4.8 kommer också med libqt 4:4.8.0-1ubuntu8
<Philip5> ja nackdelen med kameror med så hög upplösning är att det kostar på att lagra bilderna på datorn också
<swecarp>  4:4.8.0-1ubuntu11 står det exakt så något kan vara ändrat
<Philip5> ja någon bugg kan vara fixad
<Philip5> vet itne vad som skiljer
<swecarp> komponentl listan digikam http://paste.ubuntu.com/899577/
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> egentligen ingen skillnad
<Philip5> åhh!
<swecarp> hittade du något
<Philip5> äntligen har de droppat libjpeg 62 och kör äntligen 80
<Philip5> har irriterat mig över det rätt länge att de envisas med gamla 62an
<Philip5> trevligt
<swecarp> har du den i din 
<Philip5> nej jag måste också köra med 62 för om man försöker köra in 80 så krockar de så man tvingas köra med 62 även om man inte vill
<Philip5> beror på att kde har varit byggt mot 62
<Philip5> nu har de tydligen uppdaterat det så man kan bygga andra program även mot 80
<Philip5> 62an har haft lite problem och buggar med att hantera jpeg
<swecarp> kan ju vara så att det var 62 som ställde till det för mig
<Philip5> det tror jag inte
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> men det var iaf en positiv nyhet med 12.04 :)
<Philip5> liten men bra
<Philip5> ny ska jag spela lite company of heroes :)
<swecarp> ok sängen kallar här
<Philip5> oki
<itmannen> Märks att jag inte varit aktiv här. Då skrevs det för fullt
<itmannen> men efter en kväll av mycket support i en dator så är det dags för sängen
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-18
<maxjezy> Philip5, framkallar du några bilder?
<maxjezy> sitter och tänker på att framkalla men hittar inga vettiga ramar
<maxjezy> trodde ikea skulle ha men icke
<Philip5> väldigt sällan
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad står på inköpslistan näst då i kameraväg?
<Philip5> antar att det inte blir något fish eye på ett tag
<maxjezy> sant 
<maxjezy> ett objektiv iaf
<Philip5> ett 35/1.8 kanske?
<maxjezy> http://www.rajalaproshop.se/Produkter/Objektiv/Nikon-FX/Normal/Nikon-50-1-4-G-AF-S-Ljusstark-normaloptik-117417-p0000001144.aspx
<maxjezy> kanske det
<Philip5> ska du fläska på lite extra med ett f1.4?
<Philip5> istället för 50/1.8
<maxjezy> ja, de är dubbelt så dyrt
<Philip5> men du är ju tät så vad gör någon tusenlapp extra
<maxjezy> ja precis
<Philip5> jag köpte 50/1.8 för jag tycker fokusen var för långsam på 1.4-objektivet
<maxjezy> lekte lite med inställningarna för foto
<maxjezy> shutterspeed och shit, trodde kameran hängde sig så lång tid det tog att fota
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> både tjejen och jag funderar dock på om vi ska vänta lite med fotoprylar nu
<maxjezy> http://www.creativetools.se/hardvara/3d-skrivare/replicator2x-se
<maxjezy> skaffa sån 
<Philip5> ja en sådan måste man ju ha
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-19
<maxjezy> Philip5, sitter nu med dustin i webläsaren
<maxjezy> ska ja välja 50/1.4D eller 50/1.8D eller 35/1,8G
<maxjezy> va tycker du?
<Philip5> jag tycker inte du ska köpa några D-objektiv eftersom du inte kan använda dem med autofokus
<Philip5> och de är oftast sämre
<Philip5> så av de där så köp 35/1.8G
<Philip5> D-objektiven har ingen inbyggt motor får autofokus och din kamera har ingen sådan i kamerahuset som kan driva deras fokus så med din kamera måste du köpa G-objektiv om du ska ha autofokus
<maxjezy> men autofokus i film?
<maxjezy> äre verkligen ett måste?
<Philip5> nej men du kanske inte bara vill filma med dem
<maxjezy> men, om ja köper en annan kamera med fokusmotor senare
<maxjezy> då duger d objektiv?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> ska nog ta och höra med min mor först vilka objektiv hon har
<Philip5> även om de flesta d-objektiv är sämre än nyare motsvarande G-objektiv
<Philip5> eller de flesta... skulle säga att alla är de även om det finns bra d-objektiv så är detas motsvarighet med G bättre
<Philip5> är ju prisfråga då förstås
<Philip5> jag har 35/1.8G, 50/1.8G och 85/1.8D
<Philip5> skulle vilja uppgradera min 85/1.8D till G-varianten
<Philip5> även om 85/1.8D är väldigt bra så är G snäppet bättre
<maxjezy> laga tacos nu
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det något sånt här som du skulle filmat om du haft en fisheye?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6jprOZ29wY
<Philip5> maxjezy: antar du skulle få träna en del att gå baklänges så det ser ut som du går framlänges när det spelas upp baklänges
<maxjezy> skillad
<maxjezy> det enda som gjorde det dåligt är att han går baklänges
<maxjezy> ser ut som han skitit ner sig
<Philip5> hehe, ja men det är nog inte lätt att få till det
<Philip5> maxjezy: här ar du ett annat filmtips: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diDLgFvq7bo
<Philip5> klättra upp på lite höga grejer och fota och filma runt så där :D
<maxjezy> ah, snacka om att skita ner sig på dessa höjder
<Philip5> du menar att du inte skulle springa runt så där avslappnat och fota lite som de gör?
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> såg den där för ett par veckor sedan
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> finns en ännu värre
<Philip5> en som du ska spela in i sundsvall?!?! ;)
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> norraberget kanske
<maxjezy> tror du att du klarar av att modellera ett objektiv i blender?
<Philip5> jo om man orkar
<maxjezy> jag klarar det inte
<Philip5> vadå då? du som är kung på sånt
<Philip5> är ju mest att modifiera en cyliner en massa
<maxjezy> jo, men du vet dom där grepp-räfflorna
<maxjezy> de är inte lätt att räkna
<Philip5> går nog att få till
<maxjezy> de ska alla extrud:eas i sin lokala axel och skalas längs den, men gör man detta med en mirrormodifier blir det inte bra, array trodde jag mer på men de blir endå dubliketter.
<Philip5> maxjezy: beställde du något från dustin?
<maxjezy> näe, blev osäker på vad ja ska ha
<maxjezy> tänkte beställa wifi modulen
<maxjezy> men så tänkte jag att ja inte ska göra det pga att ja endå måste åka 12 km för att hämta den
<Philip5> hehe, du vill ha lite av alla möjliga olika grejer ;)
<maxjezy> jo, kan likagärna beställa i slutet av månaden när lönen kommer
<maxjezy> så ja kanske kan ta wifi, objektiv och något filter 
<maxjezy> eventuellt stativ
<maxjezy> ska se här på loppisen först, om det finns något där
<Philip5> ja allt det där är trevligt
<maxjezy> ska ner imorgon på stranden och filma
<maxjezy> se vad kameran går för
<maxjezy> jag blir faktiskt mer o mer överaskad varje gång ja sätter igång den hur kraftfull den är
<maxjezy> för detta pris äre helt galet 
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> det är ju en nikon ;)
<maxjezy> en väska kanske ja ska inhandla, eller så bygger ja en själv
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-20
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du fortfarande är intresserad av fish eye så kanske den här finns kvar som du kanske kan pruta på?! http://www.blocket.se/vasterbotten/Nikon_AF_S_10_5_2_8_DX_44316470.htm
<Philip5> umeå är väl ändå nästan hemma hos dig... norrland som norrland...
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo61t5fH6Qw
<maxjezy> nah, begagnat ska vara minst en 3x billigare
<maxjezy> om han nu inte lämnar en personlig garanti
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska inte du filma samma test av din kamera?! :D
<maxjezy> joooh :)
<Philip5> fast din är ju inte ens vädertätad
<maxjezy> näh :)
<maxjezy> helt galet vad bra videokvaliteten är
<Philip5> hehe, så du är fortfarande chockad och impad?
<maxjezy> helt klart
<maxjezy> tur att jag inte köpte canon sx iaf
<maxjezy> filmar ju riktigt bra i mörker med
<maxjezy> men filma med zoom är ju inte så lyckat
<Philip5> vadå då?
<maxjezy> blir mörkare om man zoomar
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010326754/manfrotto-stativ-fig-rig-595b/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> ska be min bror fixa en sån om han kan
<maxjezy> fan va missnöjd jag är med nexusen
<maxjezy> startar om flera ggr per dag 
<Philip5> det är för att ditt objektiv har varierad bländare
<Philip5> inte som mina som har fasta ;)
<maxjezy> hur många megapixlar hade du ? :P
<maxjezy> it's alla about the megapixels
<Philip5> 16,2 Mp
<maxjezy> inte helt illa
<maxjezy> ungefär som på min pentax
<maxjezy> störigt att man inte kan filma med med titthålet
<maxjezy> varför filmar inte du
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-21
<madmax_> Philip5, hur tar man en riktigt bra kvällsbild/natt
<Philip5> med stativ
<madmax_> vilken iso?
<madmax_> ska visa en jag tog med stativ
<madmax_> en gummitripod dock så vinden tog den lite 
<madmax_> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=47665
<madmax_> ett ben är av också så den har inte bästa fäst prestanda 
<madmax_> och jag låg lite off med fokus
<madmax_> slutartiden var maximal tror jag
<madmax_> kändes som en minut
<Philip5> iso beror ju på hur lång slutartid du kör med
<Philip5> och bländaren så klart
<Philip5> maxjezy: bytte precis objektiv på kameran och slängde på mitt 50/1.8G :D
<Philip5> släpper ju in lite mer ljus ;)
<Philip5> aldrig fel när det skmmer
<Philip5> skymmer
<maxjezy> ta en bild och visa :)
<maxjezy> jag har kört kameran varm 
<maxjezy> måste skaffa ett bättre minneskort
<maxjezy> http://www.clasohlson.com/se/SDHC-minneskort-Sandisk-Extreme-HD-Video/Pr382962000
<maxjezy> spelar märke roll?
<maxjezy> trancend är billigare
<maxjezy> men samma hastighetsklass
<Philip5> finns väl bra och dåliga märken som med alla typer av minnen
<Philip5> och olika modeller
<Philip5> jag har bara från sandisk 
<maxjezy> okej, de har bra pris på stora minnen
<maxjezy> tror ja tar ett 32gb
<maxjezy> men, vilket program använder du för raw?
<maxjezy> ufraw?
<Philip5> digikam+aftershot pro+gimp
<maxjezy> har du previews på dina raws
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> by default?
<maxjezy> i kde dvs
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> skadat, inte i ubuntu
<maxjezy> måste fulhackas
<maxjezy> $ sudo apt-get install gnome-raw-thumbnailer
<maxjezy> $ cd /usr/share/thumbnailers
<maxjezy> $ sudo gedit gnome-raw.thumbnailer
<maxjezy> typ nått sånt
<maxjezy> vågar inte mig på det.
<maxjezy> installerar kubuntu nu
<maxjezy> ska se om det stämmer!
<Philip5> kde är bäst :)
<maxjezy> jag kör 32 bitar
<maxjezy> kräver fotohantering mer än 4gb ram?
<maxjezy> har ju 16gb
<Philip5> vet inte vad det drar
<maxjezy> får väl switcha om inte annat
<Philip5> i kde kan man slå av och på thumbnails
<Philip5> i filhanteraren dvs
<maxjezy> mm, men den är på efter installation?
<Philip5> välja om man bara vill ha ikoner eller previews
<maxjezy> justja
<maxjezy> tror de är så i ubuntu med
<maxjezy> men inte för raw
<maxjezy> kdm som displaygay eller?
<maxjezy> eller lightdm
<maxjezy> eller va de heter
<Philip5> enda som krävs är att den version som ens kde använder använder en libraw som stödjer det raw-format man har
<maxjezy> valde kdm, vet inte va det betyder
<maxjezy> jag kör ju 12.04
<maxjezy> 12.10 funkar inte på mitt grafikkort
<Philip5> kdm är bara själva inloggningen du får upp
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> user/password
<maxjezy> att man ens blir tillfrågad, spela roll vilken det är
<Philip5> gdm och kdm har olika beroenden
<maxjezy>  tycker programmen som följer med ubuntu är ganska onödiga 
<maxjezy> sen de som man vill ha, de följer inte med.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> i kde är allt bra ;)
<maxjezy> ubuntu är gjort för kontoret och författaren
<Philip5> men nu är det sovdags
<maxjezy> med alla officeprogram
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> godnatt
<Philip5> ciao
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-23
<maxjezy> Philip5, har börjat fota raw nu, helt annan känsla än jpeg när man får jobba fram bilden själv lite mer
<maxjezy> gillar iaf det här UFRAW programmet
<Philip5> ja raw är överlägset
<Philip5> har helt andra möjligheter att fixa till bilden som man vill ha den
<Philip5> har du testat darktable?
<Philip5> det är nog bäst för hantering av raw-filer om man ska köra open source men jag kör aftershot pro som inte är open source men för linux för att fixat till raw-bilder
<Philip5> maxjezy: här kan du se när en snubbe använder lite darktable: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8CR0xVccI8
<Philip5> lite blender-känsla på gui kanske?
<Philip5> najs när man använder raw-filer är att ens bild inte förstörs utan bara ändras och man kan alltid gå tillbaka till originalet
<maxjezy> Philip5, får testa darktable
<maxjezy> lagt till ppa men det går segt
<maxjezy> läser paketlistor nu
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför det går segt där
<maxjezy> ah, darktable va nice
<maxjezy> vinjett och grejer
<maxjezy> helt klart ett fett program
<maxjezy> kanske ska börja fota lite mer
<maxjezy> smidiga reglage och menyer
<maxjezy> Philip5, tror du man kan bygga en kamera rigg av tekniklego?
<Philip5> hehe, kan kanske man kan men jag skulle nog inte lita på att den håller för knäcks den så åker kameran i backen
<maxjezy> min kamera är ganska lätt, och använder man dom där långa svarta axlarna och kuggar och räls och grejer
<maxjezy> tror det kan bli nice
<Philip5> inget jag skulle ge mig på annat än på kul
<maxjezy> jo, det är ju rent tekniskt kul
<maxjezy> när jag va liten gjorde ja massa sjuka grejer av tekniklego
<maxjezy> men, idag skulle ja inte ha råd att samla på mig det jag hade då
<maxjezy> hittar man en lösning som fungerar bra kan man ju också limma ihop bitarna sedan
<Philip5> skulle nog inte lita på att plasten höll
<maxjezy> funderar på att bygga något av rör, cykelstyre och lite annat
<Philip5> kanske är bättre om det funkar
<maxjezy> darktable va mer buggigt 
<maxjezy> vill inte exportera men ingen anledning
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilken version av darktable kör du?
<Philip5> den tar ju rätt stora steg mellan ganska små versionsnummer
<maxjezy> 1,1,4
#kubuntu-se 2013-03-24
<madmax_> Philip5, vad är det för program nu använder nu igen till raw?
<madmax_> darktable hänger sig hela tiden
<madmax_> gillar det programmet, mycket funktioner men det är något skruvat
<Philip5> corel aftershot pro
<Philip5> det finns som trial i 30 dagar tror jag
<Philip5> http://www.corel.com/corel/product/index.jsp?pid=prod4670071
<madmax_> är programmet bra?
<maxjezy> det va ju ganska billigt
<maxjezy> och trial verkar inte finnas kvar
<maxjezy> länken funkar inte iaf.
<maxjezy> darktable är ju riktigt bra känner jag, men att det inte går att exportera smärtfritt och tjaffs som frysningar och andra buggar uppskattas inte när man gör sånt här
<maxjezy> man vill iaf ha stabiliteten av blender
<maxjezy> fick för mig att det skulle funka i blender men icke
<Philip5> kör du senaste versionen av darktable då?
<Philip5> går ju hur bra som helst att ladda ner trial-versionen av aftershot
<maxjezy> This Page Could Not Be Found
<maxjezy> We're sorry the page you are looking for has moved or no longer exists.
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=47804
<maxjezy> så ser det ut i darktable
<Philip5> men vilken version kör du?
<maxjezy> 1.1.4
<maxjezy> stabil ppa
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> kör du 32bit linux? ubuntu?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> måste ja köra in 64bit
<Philip5> http://www.corel.com/akdlm/6763/downloads/AfterShotPro/1_1_1/PF/AfterShotPro_i386.deb
<Philip5> funkar inte den för dig?
<maxjezy> testar :)
<maxjezy> jo den laddar iaf :)
<Philip5> vet inte hur det inte funkade för dig ;)
<Philip5> tror det är 14 eller 30 dagar trial
<maxjezy> telia
<maxjezy> dom buggar mig, jävlas med mig.
<Philip5> och så är det nog bara basfunktionerna i noice ninja
<maxjezy> corel, de va inte igår
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> men corel har ju varit bättre på linuxstöd än många andra
<Philip5> fast aftershot köpte de upp. det hette tidigare bibble
<Philip5> det finns plugins att ladda ner till aftershot sedan också om du vill ha lite mer grejs
<maxjezy> nice, detta va bättre
<maxjezy> zoom 
<maxjezy> previews funkar
<Philip5> jo jag tycker det är det bästa för linux men som sagt inte open source
<maxjezy> ah, vill att frugan ska pilla
<maxjezy> hon gillar nog inte ufraw
<Philip5> adobe lightroom kanske är aningen bättre men finns ju inte för linux
<maxjezy> tror sånt här räcker för mig
<maxjezy> ja vill kunna ändra skuggor och sånt
<maxjezy> färger
<maxjezy> automagiskt ska det vara
<maxjezy> kan man köpa detta i butik?
<maxjezy> så man får det på skiva
<maxjezy> till linux
<Philip5> vet inte
<Philip5> om de säljer corel-grejer så kanske
<maxjezy> nice med nostalgia pluginet
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> nice med raw-program är ju att man alltid har raw-filen kvar och man aldrig förstör originalet om man inte deletar det
<Philip5> även om man croppar och lägger på massor av effekter
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du mästare på aftershot pro nu??
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> galet nöjd med det programmet
<maxjezy> Color equalizern va nice
<maxjezy> som magi
<Philip5> ja det är riktigt najs
<Philip5> och man kan använda layer adjustments vilket är något jag saknar i gimp
<maxjezy> vilka video editors rekommenderar du 
<maxjezy> filmade lite och tänkte klippa ihop lite snabbt
<maxjezy> vill ogärna använda blender
<maxjezy> testar kdenlive 
<Philip5> jo jag brukar använda kdenlive
<Philip5> men jag klipper inte så ofta klipps
<Philip5> ska du ha ett professionellt videoredigeringsprogram så kanske du kolla på Nuke men det är dyrt och för proffsbruk: http://www.thefoundry.co.uk/products/nuke/
<maxjezy> nah, ska jag göra något pro så använder jag blender
<maxjezy> testade kdenlive
<maxjezy> funkar för semesterbruket
<maxjezy> laddar upp min första film nu på tuben
<Philip5> woohoo
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I72sZ8Mzr38&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA&index=1
<maxjezy> om du vill titta!
<Philip5> klippte du det där i kdenlive? gick det bra eller fick du mecka mycket?
<maxjezy> tog typ 5 minuter på sin höjd
<maxjezy> smidigt
<maxjezy> tycker alltid preview funktionerna är lite sämre i linux än windows
<maxjezy> program
<Philip5> har aldrig haft problem med preview i kde
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-17
<Philip5> maxjezy: angående hur länge en blixt håller... går ju att laga själv också... :)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jEyNvMHN0s
<Philip5> du som gillar att mecka
<maxjezy> hittade en fet eftermarkandsblixt för bara 200 spänn
<maxjezy> som var bättre än YN blixt
<maxjezy> förutom att den inte har zoom
<maxjezy> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Viltrox-JY-620-Flash-Speedlite-for-Nikon-D600-D3100-D3200-D7000-D5200-D5100-D700-/321351451285?pt=Digital_Camera_Flashes&hash=item4ad20a0295
<maxjezy> aha, det var budgivning
<Philip5> och vad gör den bättre än yn?
<maxjezy> den ska visst ha ett bättre fäste
<maxjezy> en låsanordning som man vrider till lite istället för att skruva
<maxjezy> och storleken är till dess fördel.
<maxjezy> men priset är väl det som är bäst
<maxjezy> mest pang pang för puckarna.
<maxjezy> denna information kommer från internet, jag har ju inte testat någon av dem.
<Philip5> beror väl på vad man prioriterar då. den är ju svagare än de flesta från yn och dessutom helt manuell
<Philip5> att inte kunna zooma är ju galet. 
<Philip5> tror den konkurrerar med yns billigare YN-468 II  också i så fall
<Philip5> mindre och svagare
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Fått in pengarna nu, skickar iväg det imorgon mitt på dagen
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Inte för det är så jobbigt att skruva fast blixten direkt men
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo blixtfästet är det viktigaste när man köper blixt ;)
<maxjezy> Flygisoft shit va snabbt det gick
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vete fan, ganska trevliga funktioner på YN blixten jag har så :)
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jo det gick ganska så snabbt ändå
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: du kan nog posta det som ett brev om det väger under 2 kg
<maxjezy> då blir frakten 70 spänn tror jag
<Flygisoft> Jo var och köpte sånt i helgen
<maxjezy> grönt paket?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> smart 
<Flygisoft> Dock hittade jag inte kartongen till objektivet, den försvann nog i flytten
<maxjezy> okej
<Flygisoft> Dock hade jag papprena kvar om sånt är intressant
<maxjezy> näe
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Skickar med det ändå
<maxjezy> eller står det något skoj i dem?
<Flygisoft> Är väl mest info grejs och något garantipapper antar jag
<maxjezy> det är 5 år garanti på det såg jag
<maxjezy> hur många år har du kört det?
<Flygisoft> ca 1 år har jag för mig
<Flygisoft> Köpte det i slutet av förra vintern så bör vara ca 1 år
<maxjezy> då är det ju som nytt
<maxjezy> i tid räknat
<maxjezy> kärringen kommer bli överlycklig
<maxjezy> hittade en annons med sb900, sigma 10-20 HSM och D80 plus orginal batterigrepp och lite annat för 5000
<maxjezy>  Nikon DX18-55mm 3.5-5.6G objektiv.
<maxjezy> - Sigma 10-20/3,5 EX DC HSM vidvinkelobjektiv
<maxjezy> - batterigrepp
<maxjezy> - Nikon SB 900 blixt
<maxjezy> Pris: 5000kr bvsa
<maxjezy> plus D80 hus
<maxjezy> det är ganska bra pris känns det som
<maxjezy> annonsören svarar inte dock
<Flygisoft> Mest intressant är väl Sigma 10-20 och sb900 mjligen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hehe, nä fästet är mest bra om det är stabilt. om man skruvar eller knäpper frast det spelar mindre roll för mig. annat som är viktigare men jag skulle inte vilja ha ett fäste i plast
<maxjezy> ja, sb 900 och 10-20 är ju i princip det man betalar för, resten är bonusgrejer
<maxjezy> bara de grejerna kostar ju nästan 10 tusen nytt
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> synd bara att sb900 har en deffekt
<maxjezy> vad?
<Philip5> överhettning
<Philip5> de överhettar ganska lätt och då lägger de av och man har inte någon indikation när
<Philip5> de pajar ju inte men slutar funka tills den tycker den är sval nog
<maxjezy> aha, överhettning
<Philip5> sb910 har fixen att den laddar om lite långsammare när den börjar bli för varm så den inte lägger av helt i flera minuter
<Philip5> långsammare beroende på värma alltså
<Philip5> undrar om jag ska få mitt paket imorgon som jag trodde jag skulle fått i fredags
<maxjezy> jag undrar om jag fått avi till mitt objektiv
<maxjezy> har snöat så mycket att jag inte vågat mig ut
<Philip5> men du skickar ju ändå bara din tjej på sådana uppdrag ;)
<maxjezy> jojo
<maxjezy> ingen avi idag
<maxjezy> var och tittade efter
<maxjezy> den skickades i helgen från göteborg så det tar väl tid
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du filma en sådan här grej då? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0Ib9SwC7EI
<maxjezy> fasiken vad grymt
<Philip5> är det inte så du jobbar?
<Philip5> som som är filmmästare
<maxjezy> näe, jag är inte så duktig
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-18
<maxjezy> yeah, paket idag :)
<maxjezy> pansarvagnen är hemma nu
<maxjezy> helt galet bra skick, som nytt.
<Philip5> vilken?
<maxjezy> nikon objektivet
<maxjezy> 70-210
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> fick även ett till paket
<Philip5> vad?
<maxjezy> men det var bara ett lock
<Philip5> uj
<maxjezy> sånt som sitter bak på objektivet
<maxjezy> köpte på tradera, helt nytt
<maxjezy> riktigt fresh
<maxjezy> hade bara ett sånt där gummilock
<maxjezy> så nu har min sigma ett fett lock
<maxjezy> och så fick dottern en scooby doo maskeradkostym med mask :)
<maxjezy> alltid skoj med paket
<maxjezy> Philip5 är D60 med eller utan motor i huset?
<maxjezy> eller måste man upp i D70?
<Philip5> utan
<Philip5> d60 motsvarar väl då vad d5000-serien är idag
<Philip5> eller kanske till och med motsvarar den d3000-serien
<maxjezy> okej
<Philip5> är iaf en nybörjarkamera
<Philip5> sådana som du är van med :P
<maxjezy> jo, men jag ska ju köpa en pro kamera i sommar tänkte jag
<maxjezy> när skatten kommer
<Philip5> köpa en d4s?
<maxjezy> panasonic gh4 tror jag det blir
<Philip5> det är väl ingen prokamera
<maxjezy> det är väl den enda dslr som har 4k
<maxjezy> om ingen annan har det tills dess
<Philip5> är nog inte kriteret för att vara en prokamera ;)
<maxjezy> det borde räknas som lite pro
<Philip5> tss
<maxjezy> priset antyder ju lite om pro också :)
<maxjezy> semi pro iaf
<maxjezy> hade ju varit nice om nikon hinner släppa något men det är ju helt omöjligt känns det som
<Philip5> tror den bara är dyr. proconsumer kanske den kan kallas
<maxjezy> med en sån behövs knappt någon steadycam
<maxjezy> http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/img/img_large/1010117_1.jpg
<maxjezy> ser ganska nice ut
<maxjezy> den har ju 4 rattar att skruva på
<Philip5> då får du väl börja spara till diskar och minneskort då
<maxjezy> och flera programerbara knappar
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att bygga en lagringsenhet för nu är det kaos här hemma
<maxjezy> diskar ligger överallt
<maxjezy> fulla
<maxjezy> ingen ordning alls
<Philip5> har du sett den här? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPIvXQVBYlo
<maxjezy> nepp, jag har tittat lite på black magic och de har såna svagheter att de inte är intressant ännu
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jag som trodde det var du som skulle ha scooby doo kostymen :P
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, haha :)
<maxjezy> de fanns inte i min storlek ju :/
<maxjezy> jag ville ha shaggy kostym
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Du får köpa en NAS, Synology kör jag, riktigt nice
<maxjezy> jag köpte barbord och barstolar idag till min studio
<maxjezy> så köket är lite trevligare 
<maxjezy> brukar  finnas nas på dustin i kampanj har jag sett
<maxjezy> ska köpa sån där fotopapp tänkte jag
<maxjezy> har ni något tips på var man hittar det billigt?
<maxjezy> hade varit nice med en projektorduk snurra till det
<maxjezy> jag har en svart vägg som jag vill kunna dra ner vit duk eller papp för
<maxjezy> så man kan välja bakgrunden beroende på om det är blondiner eller mörkhåriga tjejer man fotar
<maxjezy> piujuj879io987555555555yyu6uy¨ä娨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨pkjhum娴å+´´o0ååååååååååå
<maxjezy> p´06ytt7
<maxjezy> herrregud, nu läckte min dotter krypteringen rakt i kanalen
<maxjezy> undrar när någon använder f/32
<Philip5> vid macro
<Philip5> fast man gör det inte gärna då pga diffraktion
<Philip5> men man skulle vilja
<maxjezy> hade helt glömt hur det kämdes att fota i andra lägen än M
<maxjezy> och att ställa bländaren i kameran tog ett tag innan ja hitta åt :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-19
<maxjezy> idag kom paketet dig Flygisoft
<maxjezy> eller, avin trillade ner iaf :)
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<maxjezy> vi bor så pass nära att det går snabbare än för bankerna att föra över pengar elektroniskt 
<maxjezy> paket hela veckan känsla över detta
<Philip5> spännande
<maxjezy> funderar på att beställa en jacka så kommer det ett på fredag med
<maxjezy> men nu är det ju snö igen och det är en vårjacka
<Philip5> här snöar det för fullt just nu :(
<Flygisoft> Ska tydligen snöa runt 13mm imorgon här
<Flygisoft> Så blir ju typ 13cm snö då
<Flygisoft> Jag som trodde vi skulle slippa mer snö
<Philip5> gör väl inget om ni norrlänningar får en massa snö bara vi sörlänningar slipper och får vår :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du hinnit använda din 35a något än då? så att du har någon uppfattning om des för och nackdelar?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå det har jag
<Philip5> så hur låter omdömet då?
<Flygisoft> Jorå jag gillar den faktiskt, men har märkt en del CA någon gång
<Philip5> jo CA märks mest om man kör på 1.8
<Philip5> brb
<maxjezy> wb Philip5§
<maxjezy> siba har inte fått in det ännu
<maxjezy> har för mig jag ringde i torsdags och de sa nästa vecka
<Philip5> vad ska du ha?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo visst är det så, men inte så man märker av det vid varje foto, är väl vid vissa ljus förhållanden
<maxjezy> Philip5 samma som Flygisoft tänkte jag
<maxjezy> men jag vill köpa det i butik känner jag
<Flygisoft> 35 1.8 eller?
<maxjezy> precis
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo och så är det lite mindre kontrast på 1.8
<maxjezy> siba har ju bäst pris på det 
<maxjezy> 1590
<Flygisoft> Köpte från netonnet
<Flygisoft> var väl typ 100kr mer tror jag
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> har ingen stress så väntar tills det kommer till siba
<maxjezy> har ju 35 mm 2.8
<maxjezy> på min zoom
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det 35/1.8g som du ska köpa från siba?
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> det där plastiga G objektivet
<Philip5> trodde inte du köpte gluggar utan bländarring
<maxjezy> tänkte köpa det till min dotter
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> snabb autofokus och lätt vikt
<Philip5> vi vet ju vem som använder den mest sedan
<maxjezy> jojo :)
<maxjezy> funderar på att köpa en d60-d90 till henne
<maxjezy> eller kanske en d3100
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-20
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, hehe :)
<maxjezy> nu så har jag ditt gamla objektiv
<maxjezy> behövde inte visa upp något legg heller då du skickade det som ett brev :)
<maxjezy> släpade med mig passet i onödan
<Philip5> maxjezy: känns den bra då? prisvärd? ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: luktar gluggen Flygisoft? gammalt rakvatten som typ old spies?!
<Philip5> luktar kanske gammal gubbe
<maxjezy> Philip5, helt galet prisvärd optisk kvalitet
<maxjezy> för detta priset och detta ljudet i autofokusen är det helt otroligt bra
<maxjezy> misstänker att det suger ur batteriet ganska fort ur kameran så ett extra batteri är säkert värt att ha
<maxjezy> mina andra gluggar snyltar ju inte batteri på det viset.
<maxjezy> har inte sniffat allt för mycket på det men Flygisoft är otroligt renlig av sig, knappt något kladd öht
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<maxjezy> har inte tittat på bilderna i datorn eller granskat de noga på skärmen men de verkar ju ganska bra objektivet iaf
<maxjezy> och funkar i alla automatiska lägen
<Philip5> ganska bra objektiv :D
<Philip5> du har uppenbarligen lätt låga krav :D
<Philip5> men visst... man får vad man betalar för
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur tror du då den nya versionen av den gluggen är som Flygisoft köpte istället?
<Philip5> maxjezy: beställde lite filter idag
<Philip5> 3 st hoya
<maxjezy> jo, det är inte mycket till krav här inte
<maxjezy> tror denna är bättre än den nya
<maxjezy> speciellt med kortare närgräns
<maxjezy> annars är den andra bättre kanske
<maxjezy> Philip5 vad för filter?
<maxjezy> dyrfilter?
<maxjezy> xray filter?
<Philip5> gult, rött och grön hoya 77mm
<Philip5> maxjezy1: såg du mitt svar?
<maxjezy1> jepp
<maxjezy1> filter till din mamiyauu
<maxjezy1> 3x77mm av olika färger?
<maxjezy1> lite sådär retrostyle
<Philip5> jupp
<maxjezy1> var de dyra?
<Philip5> inte retro utan filter för svart/vit foto
<Philip5> ett par hundra styck
<maxjezy1> linjära polfilter, hur mycket tar de bort av spegling?
<maxjezy1> de går inte gradera på samma sätt ?
<maxjezy1> jobbigt med snurr på filterdelen
<Philip5> jo men det skiljer och anges från tillverkaren för filtret
<maxjezy1> nymodigheter att ha snurr på främre elementet
<Philip5> eller vad menar du?
<maxjezy1> du vet när man fokuserar med autofokusen, och den främre grejen snurrar på billiga objektiv
<Philip5> linjära polfilter funkar inte bra med digitalkameror
<maxjezy1> då ändras polfiltrets styrka
<maxjezy1> aha
<maxjezy1> hur mycket det eliminerar reflektion
<Philip5> från inget till nästan allt
<Philip5> beror på material och hur ljuset stutsar
<maxjezy1> precis, fast det blir inte lika på alla bilder om man ändrar avstånd
<maxjezy1> isf måste man kompensera för varje bild efter fokus är låst
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy1> på billiga objektiv
<maxjezy1> snurrar främre delen på g objektiven?
<maxjezy1> 50 och 35 mm 1.8
<Philip5> polfilter är ju rätt känsliga med hur de står i vinkel med effekt. all effekt händer ju på mindre än inom 10 grader av 360
<Philip5> nej
<maxjezy1> bara kitzoomarna som har det och gamla nikongluggar då?
<Philip5> och vinkeln för filtret beror ju på infallande ljusets vinkel
<Philip5> inte alla gamla nikon som har det heller
<maxjezy1> tycker polfilter är användbart för att fota havet
<Philip5> beror på. det kan se onaturligt ut också
<Philip5> bäst är det om man vill ta fram färgerna extra i växter som står i solen
<maxjezy1> jo, men vill man se fiskarna och inte har råd med ett undervattenhus är det inte fy skam
<maxjezy1> jo, växter brukar jag fota med det
<Philip5> jo den dämpar eller tar bort ytreflexer
<Philip5> maxjezy1: sitter du och smeker din nya glugg och drömmer att det är Flygisoft?!
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-21
<Flygisoft> :O
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad nu?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: SÃ¥g bara ditt meddelande om att maxjezy smeker gluggen :P
<Philip5> hehe, ja lite creapy
<Philip5> creepy
<Flygisoft> NÃ¥got :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: särskilt eftersom han är naken när han gör det
<Flygisoft> Ja det är inte att leka med
<maxjezy> Philip5 hahahahahaha!
<maxjezy> näää, smekte inte glugg igår inte.
<Philip5> maxjezy: inte igår... men idag..... ;P
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-22
<Philip5> händer här då?
<maxjezy> Philip5 det är dött
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde du livade upp de döda
<maxjezy> försökte mig på att fota fåglar igår med tamronen
<maxjezy> antar man behöver ett bättre hus för att få vettig af
<Philip5> och en bättre glugg ;)
#kubuntu-se 2014-03-23
<Philip5> maxjezy: sitter du fortfarande och smeker Flygisoft gamla glugg?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jaa
<maxjezy> var ute och fotade fåglar med det igår
<maxjezy> gick ju inte speciellt bra med tanke på hur snabb af är
<Philip5> du och skatorna alltså
<maxjezy> precisly
<Philip5> jag d3000-serien är ju inte den som har snabbaste af
<maxjezy> lite missnöjd med närgränsen som deklareras som 0,95 m
<maxjezy> det är ju bara i macro mode
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> sedan är det ju mer närbildsglugg än makrokvalle
<maxjezy> finns ett 600 mm m42 på tradera nu
<Philip5> slå till
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/302001/203639613/sigma-600mm-f-8-mirror-lens-m42-nikon-canon-pentax
<Philip5> usch, spegelglugg
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> det lär vara ganska kasst
<maxjezy> bättre köpa en superzoom kamera
<Philip5> ja och de har fast bländare
<Philip5> blir aldrig skarpa och har skumma ringar i bokehn
<maxjezy> ah, det är inte värt priset
<maxjezy> blir säkert skarpare bilder om jag sätter 2x konvertern på en 300 mm glugg
<Philip5> umm
#kubuntu-se 2015-03-18
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nu lever jag
<Flygisoft> asd
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jasså du! vart har du hållit hus??? :O
<Flygisoft> Mest chillat hemma, spelat xbox och sånt :P
<Philip5> var det värsta
<Flygisoft> Inte orkat sitta vid datorn så mycket
<Philip5> inte ens orkat nätshoppa?!?! då är det illa ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha menar det :P
<Philip5> du kanske drabbats av vårdepresion
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> jag har varit ute och sprungit i spåret för första gången i år efter vinteruppehåll
<Flygisoft> Btw, hur gick det med objektivet du hade beställt som var lite skadat?
<Flygisoft> Jaså, tungt?
<Philip5> inte någon direkt kondis att skryta med
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> jo men förhållandevis bra ändå. fast första gången brukar gå ok för då verkar kroppen springa på reserver och i chock. värre brukar det vara 2 elle 3 gången på raken så där. då brukar det ta mer stopp
<Flygisoft> Ja man skulle nog behöva röra på sig själv faktiskt
<Philip5> jag brukar ju löpträna när det inte är vintersäsong. skönt att bränna av lite i spåret ibland och enkelt att bara dra på sig skorna och ge sig ut när man känner för det
<Philip5> brukade tycka det var aptrist men nu har det kunna bli nästan meditativt när man får lite kondis
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan jag tänka mig
<Flygisoft> Ne vad ska man göra nu då
<Philip5> jag dricker lite kaffe och spanar på ebay
<Philip5> drömmer lite om storformatskamera och kollar på objekitv till sådana
<Flygisoft> Kaffe lät ju inte dumt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vet inte om du såg min fråga men hur gick det med objektivet du köpte för ett tag sedan som var lite skadat?
<Philip5> såg inte den frågan men nej det klarade sig fint
<Flygisoft> Ah skönt :)
<Philip5> har iof inte provat det så mycket men testade det i domkyrkan här och den visade inte några problem
<Philip5> enda jag hunnit testa den. blir ju inte så mycket fotande innan våren sätter fart och ljuset återvänder
<Philip5> gjorde också en liten "urbex" förra helgen till en nedlagd gruva här i norra uppland. men det blev inte något bra med just den gluggen
<Flygisoft> Lär väl synas ganska fort om det är någota problem känns det ju som annars
<Flygisoft> några*
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> det är väldigt robust konstruktion på de objektiven. eftersom fokus inte sitter i själva objektivet utan i kameran så är det inga rörliga delar i den vad gäller glas. "bara" en slutare och och bländare
<Philip5> sedan är den byggd i metall och inte plast
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fastnat i xboxen igen?!?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej, ja då kan jag tänka mig att det är mindre som kan fela
<Flygisoft> Ja faktiskt, spelar GTA Online :P
<Philip5> aha, tänkte annars du kanske ville se vad gluggen presterar men då är du ju upptagen ;)
<Flygisoft> Ja varför inte :)
<Flygisoft> Sitter i lobby och väntar på folk som ska joina mitt mission
<Philip5> http://i.imgur.com/iEjM5N8.jpg
<Flygisoft> Är ju något nytt i GTA Online nu som heter "Heist" men folk jag lyckas få spela med suger ju så mycket, dör ju hela tiden, så är ju bara att börja om
<Philip5> jag spelar ju bara CoH :)
<Philip5> men jag har hamnat i ett mellanläge där de jag möter antingen är skitbra eller skitdåliga
<Philip5> så det känns inte så jämnt
<Flygisoft> Såg ju riktigt nice ut det där
<Philip5> bilden är tagen med svart/vit film och ganska lång slutartidmen det kanske är självklart
<Flygisoft> Mjo, känns ju bra skarp
<Flygisoft> Lär väl se ännu bättre ut i fullt format än den där jpg filen kan jag tänka mig med
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> kollar på uppdrag granskning om knarkare i stockholm och man får lära sig att en datormus med kabel går att använda till andra saker än man tänkt sig
<Flygisoft> Haha jaså, som vadå?
<Philip5> som blodstoppande maschett när man ska injesera
<Philip5> lindar sladden runt armen och sätter musen i armväcket
<Flygisoft> :/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du kolla på Alla är fotografer nu kl 21 då?
<Flygisoft> Har inte sett tidigare avsnitt så tänkte se dom först
<Philip5> första avsnittet är ju extra mycket för dig ;)
<Flygisoft> Naket?
<Philip5> genusmedvetet foto :P
<Flygisoft> :P
#kubuntu-se 2015-03-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur många nd-filter behöver man sätta framför ögonen imorgon om man ska kolla på solförmörkelsen? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Funderade på samma sak nyss faktiskt
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kommer du försöka kolla något på solförmörkelsen? enligt väderprognosen så riskerar vi här nere få mulet och kanske lite snöblandat regn :/
<Flygisoft> Hade tänkt det
<Flygisoft> Ska vara sol här så
<Philip5> lyx
<Flygisoft> Så man får ju hoppas det blir så
<Philip5> eller du menar att du skulle se solen om den inte skulle skymas av månen :P
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Precis P
<Flygisoft> Fick hem en trevlig faktura idag
<Philip5> kan fakturor vara trevliga?
<Flygisoft> 500kr i avgift för jag missade några dagar på 20kr i trängselavgift
<Philip5> ja det var trevligt :P
<Flygisoft> Helt sjukt
<Philip5> testa det med dina fakturor och släng på det som avgift
<Flygisoft> Ja då lär man bli polisanmäld för bedrägeri
<Philip5> antagligen men du har inte staten bakom dig
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Är lite som radiotjänst det där
<Philip5> ja de är för djävliga
<Flygisoft> Blir fan knäpp
<Flygisoft> Alltid någon som lämnar mitt i ett uppdrag som jag startar
<Philip5> latjo
<Flygisoft> Tar ju typ 5-10 min att få igång skiten, så drar någon efter några minuter
<Flygisoft> Så bara börja om igen att få ihop folk
#kubuntu-se 2015-03-20
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Såg du något av solen idag?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nepp, vi hade mulet :(
<Flygisoft> Tråkigt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kunde du se hela solförmörkelsen?
#kubuntu-se 2015-03-22
<Flygisoft> Hej och hå
<Philip5> Flygisoft: precis
